# Seguimento Europa 2021



## Toby (2 Jan 2021 às 06:33)

Bonne année 2021
Frohes neues Jahr 2021
Happy New Year 2021
Feliz Año Nuevo 2021
Buon anno 2021
Gelukkig Nieuwjaar 2021
Շնորհավոր նոր տարի 2021
Καλή χρονιά 2021
Feliĉan novan jaron 2021
Feliz Ano Novo 2021


----------



## Toby (2 Jan 2021 às 06:46)

hurricane disse:


> Ah pois. Olha sabe de algum site que tenha estacoes amadoras na regiao de Bruxelas? É que a estacao oficial em Uccle as vezes desfasa bastante da temperatura mais no centro da cidade.



Bom dia,

Woluwe St Pierre : https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/bruxelles-woluve-saint-pierre/000CV.html
https://www.meteobelgique.be/observ...-meteo/177/woluwe-saint-pierre-bruxelles-96-m

Neder: https://www.meteobelgique.be/observations/belgique/station-meteo/1/neder-over-heembeek-bruxelles-46m

Koekelberg: https://www.meteobelgique.be/observations/belgique/station-meteo/86/koekelberg-bruxelles-35-m

A lista da rede belga de amadores: https://www.meteobelgique.be/index....taticfile=realtime-station_list.php&Itemid=69







Bonne année :-)


----------



## Pek (2 Jan 2021 às 18:51)

Platja d'Aro (Cota 0 m, província de Girona) agora. Neve ao nível do mar no Mediterrâneo:


----------



## Pek (2 Jan 2021 às 19:02)

Isoba (1350 m, província de Leão) agora:




Miguel Iglesias
@meteoastur

PERO VAMOS A VER.... Isoba, norte de Leon, cerca de San Isidro.











7:42 p. m. · 2 ene. 2021·Twitter for Android

P.S.: Portilla de la Reina (1220 m, Leão) hoje:

Miguel Iglesias
[URL='https://mobile.twitter.com/meteoastur']@meteoastur[/URL]

Más...Esto es un no parar...Portilla de la Reina...En fin, rondan los 1,3m...








8:18 p. m. · 2 ene. 2021·Twitter for Android


- Tentativa de resgate das vítimas de uma das avalanches de San Isidro (província de Astúrias)


----------



## Pek (2 Jan 2021 às 20:28)

Llánaves de la Reina (1390 m, província de Leão). À direita uma pessoa que serve de referência:





Fonte: https://www.diariodevalderrueda.es/...56/llanaves-afirma-vamos-camino-nevadona-2015













Fonte: Facebook H San Glorio Llánaves


----------



## hurricane (2 Jan 2021 às 21:08)

Que imagens belissimas de Espanha. Por aqui, parece-me que a neve nao irá cair. A medida que os dias vao passando, a possibilidade comeca a desvanecer-se. Isto porque nas zonas baixas persiste o tipico 2 graus com chuva miuda. Neste momento a temperatura até estabilizou nos 3 graus, mesmo com a iso 850 a -4/-5. Enquanto nao vier uma forte injecao polar ou continental que traga frio com forca, nao me parece que vá ver o elemento branco em Bruxelas.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2021 às 21:24)

Estou a ver o jogo do Arsenal, e estava há pouco a nevar em Londres.


----------



## hurricane (2 Jan 2021 às 21:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Estou a ver o jogo do Arsenal, e estava há pouco a nevar em Londres.




Tudo branquinho!! Mas o jogo acho que nao foi em Londres, mas no estádio em Birmingham.


----------



## Pek (2 Jan 2021 às 21:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> Estou a ver o jogo do Arsenal, e estava há pouco a nevar em Londres.



Hoje limpando a neve no estádio do Alavés (cidade de Vitória) para o jogo de amanhã de La Liga contra o Atlético de Madrid


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2021 às 21:45)

hurricane disse:


> Tudo branquinho!! Mas o jogo acho que nao foi em Londres, mas no estádio em Birmingham.


Sim, lapso meu, o jogo em Birmingham.


----------



## Pek (3 Jan 2021 às 11:19)

Visita diária obrigatória a Maraña (Leão)...


----------



## PapoilaVerde (3 Jan 2021 às 12:45)

Imagens lindas. Em Espanha, o potencial para grandes nevadas é muito maior.


----------



## Pek (4 Jan 2021 às 09:21)

Maraña. Sem comentários.


----------



## hurricane (4 Jan 2021 às 13:24)

Como já era esperado, nada de neve ainda aqui por Bruxelas. A temperatura nao consegue ir abaixo dos 2C. E nao me parece que venha a cair nos próximos dias. Nem acredio que nem sequer com uma entrada Polar/Continental, houve neve ou até temperaturas negativas. Maldito aquecimento global.


----------



## jfo (4 Jan 2021 às 13:26)

Alguém por aqui tem fotos de Berlim? É que ontem nevou por lá.


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2021 às 13:47)

jfo disse:


> Alguém por aqui tem fotos de Berlim? É que ontem nevou por lá.


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2021 às 13:48)

jfo disse:


> Alguém por aqui tem fotos de Berlim? É que ontem nevou por lá.


----------



## Pek (4 Jan 2021 às 15:48)

Toby disse:


>



Semmering (Áustria) 

Berlim:


----------



## Pek (4 Jan 2021 às 16:07)

Maraña (província de Leão) hoje


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2021 às 16:56)

Pek disse:


> Semmering (Áustria)



Toby, És um idiota.


----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2021 às 11:10)

Temperatura mínima desta noite


----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2021 às 11:13)




----------



## hurricane (5 Jan 2021 às 11:19)

Toby disse:


>



Mesmo para rir porque nao vai acontecer. Já andam a prever neve desde a semana passada quase todos os dias e até ver nada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2021 às 12:30)

Europa Ocidental e Central parece estar a passar por um Janeiro bem intenso e frio.


----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2021 às 14:05)

Castela-Mancha


----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2021 às 19:46)

Sol e grande frio na Finse neste momento -23.6°


----------



## JPAG (5 Jan 2021 às 20:51)

Dia frio aqui ao lado na província de Badajoz


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2021 às 00:26)

Clot del Tuc de la Llança (depressão glacial a 2305 m, província de Lérida) agora:


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2021 às 11:39)

Hoje:






Clot del Tuc de la Llança (Lérida) *-34,1 ºC*, rebaixando os -33,1ºC do Forau de la Paúl (Huesca) e os -32,7 ºC da Vega de Liordes (Leão) de 2016.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2021 às 13:52)

AEMET confirma o valor


----------



## Toby (6 Jan 2021 às 19:52)

Abetone Italia:


----------



## hurricane (6 Jan 2021 às 20:20)

Hoje é a primeira vez que existe um clara possibilidade de neve em Bruxelas, com a temperatura finalmente a mexer e a descer. Mas vamos ver. A ocorrer será durante a noite. Lá tenho eu de acordar.


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2021 às 22:53)

Zona da avalanche mortal (2 vítimas) em San Isidro (província de Astúrias) hoje:




112 Asturias
@112Asturias

Cuatro fotos aéreas del entorno donde se produjo el alud de nieve el pasado 1 de enero.






https://twitter.com/112Asturias/status/1346874389908889600/photo/3










6:40 p. m. · 6 ene. 2021·Twitter Web App

Outra das muitas avalanches que estão ocorrendo na mesma área:

Parque do Retiro de Madrid hoje:

Roncesvalles (Navarra) como a taiga...

Secagem de roupa em Benasque (província de Huesca)


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2021 às 23:18)

Estacas de Trueba (1100 m, província de Burgos):





Eugenio Arenas 
@RetusPetrus


Bueno, pues el amigo Fer sigue mandando fotos flipantes desde las inmediaciones del puerto de #EstacasDeTrueba en #Burgos.










10:17 p. m. · 4 ene. 2021·Twitter for Android


O mesmo veículo todo-o-terreno o dia anterior (com 150 cm de neve. No dia seguinte, mais 50 cm foram adicionados):














Seu habitante é um observador da AEMET.


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2021 às 23:36)

Agora mesmo, cerca de -30 ºC em algumas estações localizadas em locais favoráveis no terço norte ibérico:

- Vega de Liordes (1872 m, província de Leão): -29,3 ºC
- Estany Saburó (2470 m, província de Lérida): -29,1 ºC
- Clot del Tuc de la Llança (2305 m, província de Lérida): -27,6 ºC
- Prado Veneiro-Babia (1208 m, província de Leão): -26,2 ºC

O registro de hoje em perigo?

P.S.: Vega de Liordes -31,2 °C...

P.S.2: Vega de Liordes -33,3 °C


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2021 às 06:33)

Para além das estações de qualidade que dei, em WeatherCloud há algumas estações no centro de Bruxelas, mas não conheço a fiabilidade das medições.
https://app.weathercloud.net/map#7832684877


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2021 às 08:51)

Toby disse:


> Para além das estações de qualidade que dei, em WeatherCloud há algumas estações no centro de Bruxelas, mas não conheço a fiabilidade das medições.
> https://app.weathercloud.net/map#7832684877



Eu ainda me levantei a essa hora, mas confirmo que nao estava a nevar. Uma chuva miudinha com 1 grau.


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2021 às 09:23)

Vega de Liordes (1872 m, província de Leão): -*35,8ºC.*


----------



## Thomar (7 Jan 2021 às 09:23)

Pek disse:


> Agora mesmo, cerca de -30 ºC em algumas estações localizadas em locais favoráveis no terço norte ibérico:
> 
> - Vega de Liordes (1872 m, província de Leão): -29,3 ºC
> - Estany Saburó (2470 m, província de Lérida): -29,1 ºC
> ...




*Vega de Liordes (León) registra -35,8 graus, a temperatura mais baixa da história da Espanha*
Redação de Valderrueda | Quinta-Feira , 7 de janeiro de 2021, 09:05


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2021 às 11:47)

A nevar agora em Madrid:

https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/w...de-madrid/madrid/puerta-del-sol-tio-pepe.html


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2021 às 13:01)

Câmaras de trânsito em Espanha

http://www.dgt.es/es/el-trafico/camaras-de-trafico/

Madrid

https://www.enterat.com/servicios/webcams-madrid.php


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2021 às 13:26)

Toby disse:


> Câmaras de trânsito em Espanha
> 
> http://www.dgt.es/es/el-trafico/camaras-de-trafico/
> 
> ...



Se a inveja pagasse imposto, já estava falido


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2021 às 14:05)

hurricane disse:


> Se a inveja pagasse imposto, já estava falido


 
Não tenho a certeza de ter entendido.
Está a falar de ciúmes (jalousie)?


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2021 às 14:23)

hurricane disse:


> Se a inveja pagasse imposto, já estava falido



Acho que estávamos todos!


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2021 às 14:32)

Toby disse:


> Não tenho a certeza de ter entendido.
> Está a falar de ciúmes (jalousie)?



Oui


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2021 às 14:37)

Bairro de Hortaleza (cidade de Madrid). Comparação da minha amiga Débora:


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2021 às 15:19)

Suíça (Villars-sur-Glâne) :

Para os invejosos


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2021 às 19:02)

Finalmente estao a cair uns flocos de neve no meio da chuva.


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2021 às 20:49)

Pek disse:


> Bairro de Hortaleza (cidade de Madrid). Comparação da minha amiga Débora:


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2021 às 04:51)

hurricane disse:


> Finalmente estao a cair uns flocos de neve no meio da chuva.


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2021 às 05:03)




----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2021 às 08:43)

Clot del Tuc de la Llança (província de Lérida) -34,8 °C hoje...


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2021 às 08:58)

Toby disse:


>



Nem deu para tirar fotos ou videos. Ainda por cima de noite. E por aqui dou por encerrado este episodio. E pelas previsoes parece-me que o resto do Janeiro nao irá trazer surpresas.


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2021 às 17:05)

Estacas de Trueba (província de Burgos)


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2021 às 17:05)

Em Madrid a acumulação de neve já é considerável.

Duas webcams em directo, a partir do youtube:


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2021 às 17:16)

Algumas imagens de familiares e amigos de Madrid agora:









































Estou colectando todas as imagens e vídeos aqui:


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2021 às 17:27)

Província de Liège (Bélgica)


----------



## JPAG (8 Jan 2021 às 18:29)

MeteoBadajoz a fazer o seguimento na província de Badajoz. Vários locais a terem a sua "sorte"..
Podia ser no Alto Alentejo caso tivéssemos alguma chuva


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2021 às 18:50)

Mais imagens










Minha sobrinha. En trenó para a casa:


Snowboard em um parque:


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2021 às 18:56)

Muitas imagens vão sendo partilhadas pelo MeteoBadajoz referentes à neve na Extremadura Espanhola.

Por Arronches, apenas caíram uns pingos ao final da tarde que esvoaçavam com o vento. Vamos ver o que o dia de amanhã nos reserva. Com a proibição de circulação, pode não haver grandes relatos da serra, portanto esperemos que apareça algo nas localidades.  

*4,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2021 às 20:37)

Mais imagens de amigos e familiares de Madrid:



























- Valdemoro (ao sul de Madrid)






- Estádio do Atlético de Madrid






P.S.:


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2021 às 21:41)

Bem as imagens do centro de Madrid. Deve ser um dos maiores nevoes dos ultimos anos na capital. E ainda nem veio o pior


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2021 às 21:43)

Aeroporto de Madrid-Barajas


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2021 às 22:00)

Um bocadinho surreal ver a monumental Gran Via neste bonito estado


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2021 às 22:59)

Mais imagens de amigos e familiares:































P.S.: Província de Málaga:


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2021 às 23:42)

Fonte: https://twitter.com/jmartinezmoran

P.S.:


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2021 às 00:09)

Surreais as imagens de Madrid.


----------



## Pek (9 Jan 2021 às 01:50)

Mais imagens de amigos na porta de casa:


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 05:15)

Toledo


Madrid


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 05:19)




----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Jan 2021 às 08:33)

Bom dia, já neva nos Pirinéus Franceses, a depressão atinge o Sul de França .


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 08:59)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Bom dia, já neva nos Pirinéus Franceses, a depressão atinge o Sul de França .


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Jan 2021 às 09:06)

Toby disse:


>



A Córsega, é excepcional, deverá hoje ter uma cota talvez de 50m


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2021 às 09:48)

Também já neva em Saragoca, onde fiz Erasmus. Aqui em Bruxelas, tivemos a primeira noite gélida. Minima a atingir os -3.1C. Tudo gelado na rua. Em Madrid, a neve continua a cair. Deve ser o maior nevao das ultimas decadas nao?


----------



## Pek (9 Jan 2021 às 10:21)

hurricane disse:


> Também já neva em Saragoca, onde fiz Erasmus. Aqui em Bruxelas, tivemos a primeira noite gélida. Minima a atingir os -3.1C. Tudo gelado na rua. Em Madrid, a neve continua a cair. Deve ser o maior nevao das ultimas decadas nao?



A maior de Madrid e de quase todas as capitais europeias nos últimos anos. Depois coloco imagens. Ventisca (blizzard) impressionante.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Jan 2021 às 10:36)

Madrid parece uma cidade americana ou canadiana dos Grandes Lagos. Incrível!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2021 às 10:38)

Pek disse:


> Fonte: https://twitter.com/jmartinezmoran
> 
> P.S.:




Registos simplesmente maravilhosos @Pek  Obrigado


----------



## Pek (9 Jan 2021 às 10:44)

Imagens de amigos e familiares de *Madrid*. Madrid, sim, Madrid, não Buffalo nem Chicago:


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2021 às 10:54)

Estou sem palavras. O que eu dava para um dia ver isso ao vivo e a cores!


----------



## Pek (9 Jan 2021 às 11:08)

Observador da AEMET:




José Antonio Quirantes Calvo
@JoseAQuirantes

Panorama dantesco desde mi terraza. En estado de shock!












9:03 a. m. · 9 ene. 2021·Twitter for Android

P.S.: 






Antes e depois







11:39 a. m. · 9 ene. 2021·Twitter for Android


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2021 às 11:12)

Que imagens!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Jan 2021 às 11:15)




----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2021 às 11:17)

Ver a Gran Vía cortada ao trânsito e com vários centímetros de neve é qualquer coisa


----------



## Pek (9 Jan 2021 às 11:47)

50 cm nesta área da cidade de Madrid:


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2021 às 11:48)

Afinal o "*El Brujo de Goherri*" teve razão na sua previsão de um nevão histórico em Espanha...


----------



## Sleet (9 Jan 2021 às 12:46)

Acho que o Governo português podia fazer algum esforço junto do homólogo espanhol para nos ser emprestada alguma neve. Não me parece que eles precisem de mais...
Imagens incríveis!


----------



## Pek (9 Jan 2021 às 13:46)

Mais:


- Hospital de La Paz





- M-30 sem carros











-Madrid Río


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 13:54)

Belgica


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2021 às 15:10)

Estive a ver a TVE no cabo (meo) desde as 13.30h. 
Mas que bruta a "FILOMENA"!
Tanta neve, tanto motivo de reportagem pela zona central e oriental de Espamha.
Infelizmente já teve as suas consequências, 4 mortos, 2 em Madrid, 2 apanhados pelas águas num rio na região de Málaga.
A partir das 14h a reportagem já abrange mais zonas de Espanha e perto das 14.50h é feita a previsão do tempo. Como deve de ser feita...


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2021 às 15:28)

Esta manhã, na estrada Zamora Quintanilha, um pouco depois de Ricobayo. Muito vento e neve na estrada, o que reduzia consideravelmente a visibilidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2021 às 15:51)

Segundo a AEMET, este é o evento de neve maior desde 1971 na zona da capital, Madrid.

Em relação à Europa, as próximas semanas serão muito duras na Europa central.
https://mkweather.com/2021/01/03/si...some-regions-should-be-buried-under-the-snow/
As condições existentes na Sibéria, com a conjunção do aquecimento súbito da estratosfera, levarão a uma situação extremada na zona central da europa.
Aguardemos, acho que os nossos membros radicados de momento nessas zonas encherão as nossas páginas de belos relatos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2021 às 15:54)

Que autêntico sonho em Madrid!

Alguém me quer dar um bilhete de dia?  Pena até o aeroporto estar off.


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 16:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Que autêntico sonho em Madrid!
> 
> Alguém me quer dar um bilhete de dia?  Pena até o aeroporto estar off.



tudo vem a um preço. .... 







Allo!


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2021 às 16:23)

Aqui em Bruxelas foi um dia bem frio, mas pelo menos teve Sol o que soube bem. Ainda dei uma volta e os lagos dos parques estavam parcialmente congelados. Zonas sombrias todas brancas de gelo e geada. O meu jardim nem sequer derreteu completamente. Na estacao oficial de Uccle, a temperatura nao chegou a niveis positivos, mantendo-se nos -0.1C. Mas no centro da cidade, subiu mais. Algumas estacoes amadoras deram valores de 4 graus. Neste momento já vai a cair a pique e será mais uma noite gelada.

Os modelos até dao alguma esperanca. O ECM mostra claramente frio para a proxima semana. Mas o GFS nao. Vamos ver. Ainda tenho esperancas de ver um bom nevao aqui em Bruxelas. Infelizmente tem sido raros. A ultima vez foi ha 2 anos. O ano passado veio 1 dia de neve molhada.


----------



## boneli (9 Jan 2021 às 16:28)

hurricane disse:


> Aqui em Bruxelas foi um dia bem frio, mas pelo menos teve Sol o que soube bem. Ainda dei uma volta e os lagos dos parques estavam parcialmente congelados. Zonas sombrias todas brancas de gelo e geada. O meu jardim nem sequer derreteu completamente. Na estacao oficial de Uccle, a temperatura nao chegou a niveis positivos, mantendo-se nos -0.1C. Mas no centro da cidade, subiu mais. Algumas estacoes amadoras deram valores de 4 graus. Neste momento já vai a cair a pique e será mais uma noite gelada.
> 
> Os modelos até dao alguma esperanca. O ECM mostra claramente frio para a proxima semana. Mas o GFS nao. Vamos ver. Ainda tenho esperancas de ver um bom nevao aqui em Bruxelas. Infelizmente tem sido raros. A ultima vez foi ha 2 anos. O ano passado veio 1 dia de neve molhada.


A minha foto de perfil é em Bruxelas...24 de dezembro de 2012 se não estou em erro. Um mega nevão.


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 16:32)

boneli disse:


> A minha foto de perfil é em Bruxelas...24 de dezembro de 2012 se não estou em erro. Um mega nevão.



Jette? Koekelberg? Acho que vou admitir, a minha casa era em Jette.

@hurricane -6° Gembloux


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2021 às 17:18)

boneli disse:


> A minha foto de perfil é em Bruxelas...24 de dezembro de 2012 se não estou em erro. Um mega nevão.



Pois acho que os ultimos nevoes em Bruxelas foram em 2012 e 2013. Eu só vim morar para a Bélgica em Setembro de 2013. Já nao apanhei isso. Ainda veio uma grande nevada em 2015, mas estava na altura em Louvain-la-Neuve a estudar. E foram prai uns 10cm ou mais. Em 2012, fui passear a Amesterdao e lá apanhei um grande nevao, uns 20cm. Mas até ver nunca experimentei os 50cm de Madrid.


----------



## boneli (9 Jan 2021 às 17:53)

Toby disse:


> Jette? Koekelberg? Acho que vou admitir, a minha casa era em Jette.
> 
> @hurricane -6° Gembloux


Avenida Rogier (Schearbeek).


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 18:17)

boneli disse:


> Avenida Rogier (Schearbeek).



Vejo (a minha memória após 10 anos... ) Grande livraria na esquina aberta tarde (fácil com as 14h/d de trabalho, eu estava a trabalhar perto) e excelente restaurante italiano mesmo ao lado. 
Le moule-frite belge me manque ici


----------



## boneli (9 Jan 2021 às 18:48)

Toby disse:


> Vejo (a minha memória após 10 anos... ) Grande livraria na esquina aberta tarde (fácil com as 14h/d de trabalho, eu estava a trabalhar perto) e excelente restaurante italiano mesmo ao lado.
> Le moule-frite belge me manque ici


Ainda costumo ir lá. Quem mora lá é um primo meu e todos os anos faço a minha visita. No dia deste nevão estava em Eindhoven, para apanhar o avião para o Porto depois de umas férias. Tudo cancelado devido à neve. Vim de lá até Bruxelas de comboio, e da estação Midi até  Schearbeek a pé com uma mala às costas pois estava tudo paralisado devido à neve.  
Cheguei a tempo de comer as batatas e Bacalhau. Nevou 4 dias seguidos e só consegui voltar a Portugal no dia de ano novo. Uma aventura que nunca me vou esquecer.


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2021 às 18:49)

boneli disse:


> Ainda costumo ir lá. Quem mora lá é um primo meu e todos os anos faço a minha visita. No dia deste nevão estava em Eindhoven, para apanhar o avião para o Porto depois de umas férias. Tudo cancelado devido à neve. Vim de lá até Bruxelas de comboio, e da estação Midi até  Schearbeek a pé com uma mala às costas pois estava tudo paralisado devido à neve.
> Cheguei a tempo de comer as batatas e Bacalhau. Nevou 4 dias seguidos e só consegui voltar a Portugal no dia de ano novo. Uma aventura que nunca me vou esquecer.



Bem espero que um dia, talvez este ano, ainda presencie isso.


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 18:57)

boneli disse:


> Ainda costumo ir lá. Quem mora lá é um primo meu e todos os anos faço a minha visita. No dia deste nevão estava em Eindhoven, para apanhar o avião para o Porto depois de umas férias. Tudo cancelado devido à neve. Vim de lá até Bruxelas de comboio, e da estação Midi até  Schearbeek a pé com uma mala às costas pois estava tudo paralisado devido à neve.
> Cheguei a tempo de comer as batatas e Bacalhau. Nevou 4 dias seguidos e só consegui voltar a Portugal no dia de ano novo. Uma aventura que nunca me vou esquecer.



Sim, lembro-me de ter apanhado o último avião para Lisboa antes de Zaventem fechar, a minha mulher que estava aqui estava em pânico. ! 
Fiz viagens de ida e volta muito frequentes entre a Bélgica e Portugal. Agora finish.


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 19:55)

Encontrei nos meus arquivos, Bruxelas, 18 e 19 de Dezembro de 2010. 
Boulevard Leopold III










No dia seguinte em Zaventem


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 20:03)




----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2021 às 20:42)

Loranca


----------



## blade (10 Jan 2021 às 00:34)

bom tempo na grécia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ankara vai bater o recorde de máxima em janeiro


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Jan 2021 às 11:27)

França


----------



## Toby (10 Jan 2021 às 11:39)

blade disse:


> bom tempo na grécia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10/01 a 11h30






mini 09/01






maxi 09/01


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2021 às 13:51)

Toby disse:


> Loranca



Naquela área do sul de Madrid (Fuencarral-Loranca), a nevada e a ventisca (blizzard) foram impressionantes.


Mais imagens de amigos e familiares:

*Bairro de Hortaleza*:



















- Igreja Ortodoxa de Magdalena. Directa dos Urais










- Autoestrada M-40. A mais importante de Madrid com a M-30.





Vídeo da minha amiga Débora



























Parque do bairro de Hortaleza


...

P.S.:


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2021 às 15:52)

Mais imagens:

- Centro de Madrid, junto à Gran Vía











- Antes e depois em terraços de Madrid

























Depois mais imagens de lugares diferentes feitas pelo meu pai, minha irmã, o pai da minha namorada...


----------



## hurricane (10 Jan 2021 às 16:20)

Surreal!

As previsoes também parecem promissoras. Os modelos parecem apontar para uma segunda quinzena mais fria por aqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2021 às 17:00)

Com dias de céu limpo e a ir acima dos 0ºC previstos, vai começar o melting disso tudo


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2021 às 18:19)

Mais imagens de ontem

*Virgen del Cortijo*. Bairro da minha namorada.






- Vídeos do pai da minha namorada:



*Tres Cantos. *Imagens da minha irmã


































*
Algete. *Imagens do meu pai da minha casa. Ventisca (_blizzard_) muito forte


----------



## PapoilaVerde (10 Jan 2021 às 19:23)

Imagens impressionantes e ao mesmo tempo lindas.


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2021 às 19:31)

Imagens de hoje.

*Virgen del Cortijo*. Fotos e videos do pai da minha namorada.



























Tópico completo:

P.S.:


















































- Bairro de San Blas ontem :











Outras áreas da Espanha que não apareceram tanto nos média... Exemplo de Leão:


----------



## Toby (10 Jan 2021 às 20:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Com dias de céu limpo e a ir acima dos 0ºC previstos, vai começar o melting disso tudo



A previsão permanece negativa durante alguns dias.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2021 às 21:04)




----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2021 às 22:48)

Vegabaño (1320 m, Leão), 2,25 m:


----------



## Pek (11 Jan 2021 às 11:54)

Toby disse:


> A previsão permanece negativa durante alguns dias.



Temperaturas mínimas mais baixas na cidade de Madrid e arredores urbanos (<20 km de distância) hoje. Rede AEMET:

- Arganda del Rey:........................ -12,8 ºC
- Alcalá de Henares:..................... -11,5 ºC
- Pozuelo de Alarcón:....................  -9,7 ºC
- Madrid-Aeroporto:......................  -9,6 ºC
- Madrid-El Goloso:........................  -8,7 ºC
- Madrid-Ciudad Universitaria:..... -8,2 ºC

Amanhã ainda mais baixas.


----------



## hurricane (11 Jan 2021 às 11:57)

Situacao ainda incerta aqui para quinta e sexta. Os modelos tanto apontam para a neve ficar toda na Holanda como pode vir para a Bélgica.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2021 às 14:05)

Hoje às 11h19, o Terra regista a extensão da neve na Península Ibérica (resolução 250 m):


----------



## Pek (11 Jan 2021 às 15:56)

O risco das cornijas de neve:



Tres Cantos (Madrid) desde um drone:


----------



## Toby (11 Jan 2021 às 16:12)

Pek disse:


> Temperaturas mínimas mais baixas na cidade de Madrid e arredores urbanos (<20 km de distância) hoje. Rede AEMET:
> 
> - Arganda del Rey:........................ -12,8 ºC
> - Alcalá de Henares:..................... -11,5 ºC
> ...



Previsão para hoje à noite -20°.


----------



## Pek (11 Jan 2021 às 17:57)

Toby disse:


> Previsão para hoje à noite -20°.



Nesse "_Triángulo del Frío_" está Torremocha del Jiloca (980 m Teruel): -17,5 ºC agora mesmo...


----------



## Toby (11 Jan 2021 às 20:49)

Grécia hoje:






09/01/2020:






09/01/*2019















 *


----------



## Pek (11 Jan 2021 às 21:13)

Agora

Checa-La Vasequilla (Guadalajara): -27,0 ºC. Área desabitada

- Localidades habitadas
Royuela (Teruel):............................ -22,3 ºC
Torremocha de Jiloca (Teruel):..... -22,2 ºC

P.S.: Actualização 23:55 (22:55 em Portugal Continental)

Checa-La Vasequilla (Guadalajara): -28,7 ºC.

- Localidades habitadas (>1000 m)
Royuela (Teruel):............................ -25,1 ºC
Fortanete (Teruel):.......................... -23,4 ºC

- Localidades habitadas (<1000 m)
Torremocha de Jiloca (Teruel):....... -23,5 ºC
Santa Eulalia del Campo (Teruel):.. -20,9 ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jan 2021 às 22:04)

StormRic disse:


> Hoje às 11h19, o Terra regista a extensão da neve na Península Ibérica (resolução 250 m):


Sempre que vejo Portugal completamente verde fico mais feliz! Incrível imagem. E temos uma semana de sol, ibéricos!


----------



## Pek (11 Jan 2021 às 23:52)

Actualização 00:45 (23:45 em Portugal Continental)

Checa-La Vasequilla (Guadalajara): *-31,1 ºC*. Área desabitada

- Localidades habitadas (>1000 m)
Royuela (Teruel):.............................. -26,2 ºC
Fortanete (Teruel):........................... -23,7 ºC

- Localidades habitadas (<1000 m)
Tornos (Teruel):................................ -24,0 ºC
Torremocha de Jiloca (Teruel):....... -23,7 ºC
Calamocha (Teruel):........................ -21,8 ºC
Santa Eulalia del Campo (Teruel):.. -21,4 ºC


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2021 às 10:48)

Recorde em Ancara?


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2021 às 10:57)




----------



## Pek (12 Jan 2021 às 12:00)

Temperaturas mínimas hoje. Noite "siberiana":






Nota: Jabalera-La Alcarria (760m, Cuenca e com -21,4 ºC) é uma estação de núcleo habitado.

Imagem da "Espanha profunda" ontem. Província de Cuenca:

P.S.: Actualização (mais 4 estações):








Pek disse:


> Temperaturas mínimas mais baixas na cidade de Madrid e arredores urbanos (<20 km de distância) hoje. Rede AEMET:
> 
> - Arganda del Rey:........................ -12,8 ºC
> - Alcalá de Henares:..................... -11,5 ºC
> ...



Hoje na cidade de *Madrid* e arredores urbanos (<20 km de distância). Redes AEMET e Meteoclimatic:

- Madrid-Río Manzanares:............ -16,9 ºC
- Arganda del Rey:......................... -15,8 ºC
- Alcalá de Henares:...................... -14,2 ºC
- Madrid-Aeroporto:......................  -13,2 ºC
- Madrid-El Goloso:........................  -12,8 ºC
- Pozuelo de Alarcón:....................  -12,6 ºC
- Parque Coimbra:.........................  -12,5 ºC
- Rivas-Vaciamadrid:......................  -12,3 ºC
- Pozuelo del Rey:..........................  -11,7 ºC
- Daganzo de Arriba:.....................  -10,9 ºC
- Madrid-Ciudad Universitaria:.... -10,8 ºC
- Móstoles:..................................... -10,7 ºC


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2021 às 16:02)

A neve acumulada a potenciar as mínimas em Espanha....


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jan 2021 às 16:14)

StormRic disse:


> Hoje às 11h19, o Terra regista a extensão da neve na Península Ibérica (resolução 250 m):


Espetacular! Há uns 6 anos que acompanho as imagens de satélite e nunca tinha visto tanta neve na península ibérica.


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2021 às 17:49)




----------



## Toby (12 Jan 2021 às 18:43)

Boa noite,

Não se fala muito sobre o impacto nas plantações, tais como oliveiras, por exemplo. Tem alguma informação?


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2021 às 20:05)




----------



## PapoilaVerde (13 Jan 2021 às 14:39)

Fenómeno impressionante, na Rússia.


----------



## Toby (13 Jan 2021 às 15:19)

Madrid 13/01 radiosondage


----------



## hurricane (13 Jan 2021 às 15:43)

Neste momento existem boas possibilidades de ver neve amanha de manha em Bruxelas, embora nao espero acumulacao. No entanto a maior quantidade e acumulacao será em toda a area Oeste da Bélgica, junto a fronteira com a Franca. Se a zona de precipitacao se desvia mais a Leste, já caia mais em Bruxelas. Mas veremos.


----------



## Pek (13 Jan 2021 às 17:34)

Ainda assim em Madrid hoje. Imagens de minha irmã e meus amigos de Tres Cantos e do exótico "Jardim das palmeiras" do Parque de San Isidro (Madrid):


----------



## Pek (13 Jan 2021 às 22:33)

Chicago? Não, Madrid hoje. Instalações de _Correos_ (minha mãe trabalhava lá) e a _Calle del Bambú_ ao fundo. Saudade.


----------



## Pek (13 Jan 2021 às 23:55)

Cidade de Albacete hoje:


----------



## Toby (14 Jan 2021 às 07:47)

Bruxelas 14/01 8h45 local  0.6°


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2021 às 08:09)

Toby disse:


> Bruxelas 14/01 8h45 local  0.6°



Sim!!! Finalmente está a nevar. Mas aí nessa imagem deve ser numa zona mais alta ou mais exterior. Aqui onde vivo, place Jourdan, nao acumula nas superficies. E os flocos sao tambem muito pequeninos. Mas pode ser que com a descida da temperatura comece a acumular mais. Mas já fico feliz por ver a neve cair


----------



## Toby (14 Jan 2021 às 08:42)

hurricane disse:


> Sim!!! Finalmente está a nevar. Mas aí nessa imagem deve ser numa zona mais alta ou mais exterior. Aqui onde vivo, place Jourdan, nao acumula nas superficies. E os flocos sao tambem muito pequeninos. Mas pode ser que com a descida da temperatura comece a acumular mais. Mas já fico feliz por ver a neve cair


Pl Jourdan está numa tigela, a foto é avenue de mai que é um corredor de vento.


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2021 às 09:50)

Toby disse:


> Pl Jourdan está numa tigela, a foto é avenue de mai que é um corredor de vento.



Sim é verdade. Esta zona aqui é péssima para acumular. Antes morava em Plasky e notava mais acumulacao lá. Mas fora de Bruxelas já existe muita acumulacao nalgumas zonas. Já vi algumas webcams. Em Waterloo, Uccle tem boa acumulacao já. Aqui so deve acumular no Sabado, quando está previsto mais neve.


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2021 às 10:19)




----------



## Toby (14 Jan 2021 às 10:25)

hurricane disse:


> Sim é verdade. Esta zona aqui é péssima para acumular. Antes morava em Plasky e notava mais acumulacao lá. Mas fora de Bruxelas já existe muita acumulacao nalgumas zonas. Já vi algumas webcams. Em Waterloo, Uccle tem boa acumulacao já. Aqui so deve acumular no Sabado, quando está previsto mais neve.



Tiens un voisin 
Um dos meus negócios era na rue du Noyer, o outro era no local da fotografia.
Penso que o conhece: http://www.casaportuguesa.be/
Chaussée de Louvain (Evere) havia o restaurante NAZARE (o proprietário é originalmente da Nazare, em 2010 quis voltar a Portugal), tive lá vários jantares de empresa com os meus empregados.


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2021 às 10:46)

Toby disse:


> Tiens un voisin
> Um dos meus negócios era na rue du Noyer, o outro era no local da fotografia.
> Penso que o conhece: http://www.casaportuguesa.be/
> Chaussée de Louvain (Evere) havia o restaurante NAZARE (o proprietário é originalmente da Nazare, em 2010 quis voltar a Portugal), tive lá vários jantares de empresa com os meus empregados.



Ah sim. Conheco bem essa loja. Ia lá com frequencia. Esse restaurante nao conheco. Já foi antes de eu vir morar para Bruxelas. Só vim em 2015, quando terminei o meu mestrado em Louvain-la-Neuve. Agora costuma ir a loja Nova Primavera que fica mais perto. E gosto do Forcado.


----------



## Pek (14 Jan 2021 às 11:39)

P.S.1: Arganda del Rey (*533 m*, Madrid)

P.S.2: Jabalera (*760 m*, Cuenca) 

P.S.3: Torremocha de Jiloca (*994 m*, Teruel) 


P.S.4: Inversão térmica brutal na vertical do aeroporto de Madrid.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (15 Jan 2021 às 22:40)

Achei o vídeo interessante . 
https://fb.watch/31QGKoKUwE/


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2021 às 11:08)

A Sibéria Ibérica


Estação manual da AEMET 9375C: -26,5 ºC (12-01-2021). Torremocha de Jiloca (994 m, Teruel)

Aproximação termográfica 12-01-2021. Áreas em branco com temperaturas iguais ou inferiores a *-25 ºC*. Desde o azul escuro <-15 ºC ou -16 ºC. Azul claro <-20 ºC ou -21 ºC.













Modificação 1 para mostrar detalhes extremos. Áreas em branco com temperaturas iguais ou inferiores a *-30 ºC*.







Modificação 2 para mostrar detalhes extremos. Áreas em branco com temperaturas iguais ou inferiores a *-35 ºC*.







P.S.1: Uma aproximação termográfica mais geral. Áreas em branco com temperaturas iguais ou inferiores a *-20 ºC:










*

P.S.2: Torremocha de Jiloca anteontem


----------



## Cadito (16 Jan 2021 às 14:04)

Pek disse:


> A Sibéria Ibérica
> Aproximação termográfica 12-01-2021. Áreas em branco com temperaturas iguais ou inferiores a *-25 ºC*. Desde o azul escuro <-15 ºC ou -16 ºC. Azul claro <-20 ºC ou -21 ºC.


Muito giro, Pek!

Podes explicar que "Layers"/método é que seleccionas/fazes para obter as termografias, por favor? Obrigado.


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2021 às 15:03)

Cadito disse:


> Muito giro, Pek!
> 
> Podes explicar que "Layers"/método é que seleccionas/fazes para obter as termografias, por favor? Obrigado.



Claro que sim . O esquema básico é:
https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/_Brightness Temperature (Band I5, Night) _do satélite NOAA-20/VIIRS  Criação da termografia "jogando" com opacidade, paleta de cores, temperaturas (K), relevo, nebulosidade...

Exemplo:


----------



## hurricane (16 Jan 2021 às 15:20)

Muita neve a cair aqui finalmente. -1 grau.


----------



## jfo (16 Jan 2021 às 18:05)

Caiu grande nevão em Paris. A Turquia e a Grécia também tiveram direito ao mesmo.
-27 na capital bielorrussa, Minsk. O ar frio da Sibéria está instalar-se na Europa de leste e está a caminho da Finlândia.


----------



## hurricane (16 Jan 2021 às 18:39)

Por aqui nevou praticamente toda a tarde. Acumulacao de cerca de 2 cm. Se os flocos fossem maiores, teria provavelmente acumulado mais.


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2021 às 19:02)

Depois do que aconteceu em Madrid com a Filomena, tudo me parece muito pouco. Estou mal-acostumado estes dias. 

_Poser _


Madrid ainda assim 8 dias depois. Fotos de amigos e familiares do exótico Jardim das Palmeiras e panorâmica desde uma colina próxima com a poluição atmosférica claramente visível:

































Outras fontes:


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2021 às 19:18)

E toda essa água poderia ir parar ao rio Tejo, com o derretimento rápido que se augura para a próxima semana, porventura irá parar a Múrcia...
Ao menos que seja boa para os mananciais subterrâneos que tão depauperados andam.


----------



## Toby (16 Jan 2021 às 19:24)

Na casa da minha filha mais nova em Bruxelas (1150).
Tenho um pouco de vergonha depois de toda esta orgia espanhola de neve.


----------



## Toby (16 Jan 2021 às 19:28)




----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2021 às 19:41)

Aristocrata disse:


> E toda essa água poderia ir parar ao rio Tejo, com o derretimento rápido que se augura para a próxima semana, porventura irá parar a Múrcia...
> Ao menos que seja boa para os mananciais subterrâneos que tão depauperados andam.



A partir da próxima quarta-feira, chega a chuva e derretimento da neve nas áreas baixas. Efectivamente, os aquíferos de Madrid e La Mancha e o rio Tejo vão agradecer. 



Toby disse:


> Na casa da minha filha mais nova em Bruxelas (1150).
> Tenho um pouco de vergonha depois de toda esta orgia espanhola de neve.






Imagens do meu amigo Borja do bairro de Hortaleza hoje. Abrigo de neve supostamente ocupado por um sem-tecto. Dias especialmente difíceis na cidade.


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2021 às 21:14)

Nevoeiro sobre Zamora hoje... mas precipitando neve:


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jan 2021 às 23:13)

jfo disse:


> Caiu grande nevão em Paris. A Turquia e a Grécia também tiveram direito ao mesmo.
> -27 na capital bielorrussa, Minsk. O ar frio da Sibéria está instalar-se na Europa de leste e está a caminho da Finlândia.


A Finlândia já está mais que dentro do ar frio... aliás, agora a massa já a ir para sul. Mínimas de -30ºC/-25ºC nos últimos dias, incluindo na capital.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2021 às 22:57)

Espetacular!


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2021 às 17:14)

Cidade de Madrid hoje. Imagens do meu amigo Pablo no exótico Jardim das Palmeiras. Ainda 35-40 cm 11 dias depois da nevada em áreas pouco pisadas.


















Madrid e Toledo desde longe 10 dias depois da nevada. Neve, frio, inversão térmica e a grande diferença: poluição atmosférica












Jabalera (*760 m*, província de Cuenca) 



Entretanto no norte (província de Cantábria)


P.S.: Lista actualizada (12-01-2021)


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2021 às 12:06)

Último dia antes da chegada do ar temperado, a chuva e o derretimento da neve na cidade de Madrid e de outras áreas baixas. Centro de Madrid agora (13 dias depois desde o começo da nevada) ainda assim:



Fim do ciclo em Jabalera (760 m, província de Cuenca):


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2021 às 13:38)

Moscou


O rio Moscovo com menos gelo do que o Douro em sua secção soriana


----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2021 às 12:31)

Balaguer (província de Lérida):


Vilanova de Bellpuig (província de Lérida) 

Algerri (província de Lérida) 

Artesa de Lleida (província de Lérida)


----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2021 às 12:33)

Minha casa (Menorca). Rajada de 111 km/h. O vídeo não é do melhor momento:

Gredos (Pedro Bernardo, província de Ávila)


----------



## Toby (22 Jan 2021 às 15:48)

@Pek 329 km / h em Somosierra, tem informações? Verdadeiro ou falso?


----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2021 às 16:05)

Toby disse:


> @Pek 329 km / h em Somosierra, tem informações? Verdadeiro ou falso?



Dado erróneo. Avaria na estação.


----------



## hurricane (23 Jan 2021 às 19:36)

E volta a nevar  com intensidade aqui em Bruxelas. Infelizmente comecou com chuva e com as superficies molhadas nao acumula. A temperatura desceu dos 5 ao 1 grau em 1 hora.


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2021 às 14:26)

> MOSCOW, January 24 /TASS/. Residents of European Russia will see the March weather coming soon, with the temperature of 12-13 degrees above the normal value, Research Director of the Russian state weather service Roman Vilfand told TASS.
> 
> "If taking a look at the anomalies chart, we will see abrupt transitions. Very warm temperature in European Russia, 12-13 degrees above the normal value. At the same time, severe frosts are expected in Western Siberia, where the temperature is 15-18 degrees below the normal figure. Hence, the border between abnormally warm and cold weather stretches over the Urals," the expert says.
> 
> The temperature background in European Russia will correspond to the end of March, while frosts in Western Siberia will reach minus 35-58 degrees, Centigrade, Vilfand says. The weather in Yakutia will also be 8-10 degrees below the normal value, he adds.


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2021 às 20:25)

-27 °C  +21 °C. Torremocha de Jiloca (Teruel)


----------



## hurricane (28 Jan 2021 às 23:08)

Os modelos já andam há várias saidas a apostar numa entrada muito fria Siberiana lá para a segunda semana de Fevereiro. A ver se se realiza.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2021 às 01:01)

Hoje foram batidos alguns recordes de temperatura máxima para janeiro no leste de Espanha:
Alicante: *29,2ºC*
Tortosa: *28,1ºC*
Murcia: *27,8ºC*
Valência (Aeroporto): *26,2ºC*
Teruel: *21,4ºC*
Jaén: *20,3ºC*

(Dados do El Tiempo e AEMET)

Tal como já foi mostrado pelo @Pek, Teruel chegou a ter -27ºC este mês. É uma diferença abismal e Janeiro de 2021 ficará para a história em termos de recordes e também devido a estas diferenças, certamente.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jan 2021 às 02:18)

E ontem, dia 29, foram novamente batidos recordes de temperatura máxima para Janeiro no Leste de Espanha.
O destaque vai, mais uma vez, para Alicante que atingiu os *29,8ºC*. Novo recorde tanto para a estação, como a nível nacional.

Outros recordes e os anteriores:


----------



## hurricane (30 Jan 2021 às 10:08)

Aqui em Bruxelas estamos novamente num limite entre chuva e neve. O frio está a vir de Norte e a chuva de Sul. A temperatura está nos 1.6C. Ainda espero que desca mais e se transforme em neve.

Edit: já se ve uns flocos no meio da chuva.


----------



## Pek (31 Jan 2021 às 15:23)

Lista actualizada (12-01-2021). Adicionadas Checa-Vasequilla Hondo (-34,5 ºC) e Frías de Albarracín-Fuente del Buey (-31,8 ºC).


----------



## hurricane (1 Fev 2021 às 09:16)

O mes de Janeiro por Bruxelas foi apenas ligeiramente mais frio que a média, com 3.1 graus vs. 3.7. Nem a NAO negativa foi capaz de puxar mais frio do Artico. A nível de dias com neve até foi dos meses de Janeiro com mais dias de neve dos últimos anos. Ainda que só tenha acumulado 1 vez, houve 7 dias com queda de neve. Nada mau. 

Veremos agora como se comporta Fevereiro.


----------



## efcm (2 Fev 2021 às 22:49)

A Holanda está preocupada com a possibilidade de grandes cheias...


Rijkswaterstaat e as empresas estatais de controle de água estão a preparar-se para a chegada de um nível alto água vindo dos Alpes no final desta semana. Devido ao aumento da água no Rijn, IJssel e Waal, zonas baixas ao longo dos rios vão transbordar e as planícies de inundação vão-se encher. 

O nível da água do Rijn em Lobith está actualmente a 12,72 metros acima do nível do mar. Devido às persistentes depressões a sudoeste da Holanda, em plena área de captação e ao derretimento precoce da neve no sul da Alemanha e na Suíça, o nível dos rios aumentará ainda mais nos próximos dias, para aproximadamente 14,30 metros acima do nível do mar. A Rijkswaterstaat declarou o aviso amarelo quando o nível de 12 metros foi excedido. É nesta fase que os rios transbordam as suas margens e medidas de protecção são accionadas. Oficialmente, os Países Baixos estão em situação de cheia.

Resto das informações aqui

https://portuguesesnaholanda.blogs.sapo.pt/nivel-de-agua-preocupante-nos-paises-118177


----------



## hurricane (3 Fev 2021 às 22:16)

Parece que se está tudo a preparar para desta vez a Holanda levar com um fim de semana e semana bem recheados de neve e muito frio. Amesterdao com 15-20 cm de neve e temperaturas a chegar aos -8C. Enquanto que aqui em Bruxelas, nao vai haver provavelmente nada. Será que o frio nao podia vir ligeiramente mais para o Sul?


----------



## hurricane (5 Fev 2021 às 17:29)

Que semana em beleza que se está a preparar para aqui com muito frio previsto. No Domingo também parece já certo que cairá neve em Bruxelas e mais na zona Norte da Bélgica, mas nada comparado com o nevao que estao a prever para a Holanda, até 35 cm de neve para Amesterdao!


----------



## jfo (5 Fev 2021 às 21:07)

Está ser um ano bastante nevoso, principalmente pela Europa Central. Também países como Espanha, Reino Unido e Grécia também tiveram direito à sua dose.


----------



## Thomar (5 Fev 2021 às 21:48)

hurricane disse:


> Que semana em beleza que se está a preparar para aqui com muito frio previsto. No Domingo também parece já certo que cairá neve em Bruxelas e mais na zona Norte da Bélgica, mas nada comparado com o nevao que estao a prever para a Holanda, até 35 cm de neve para Amesterdao!



*35cm?* Onde é que viste isso? 
Andei a pesquisar meteogramas para Amesterdão e no máximo o que está previsto são cerca de 25mm de neve já este Sábado (isto segundo o GFS, ECM e ICON são mais modestos). 
A não ser que *1mm de neve corresponda a 1cm de neve.* 
Se estou a dizer algum disparate, alguém que me corriga se faz favor.


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2021 às 22:04)

1 mm de água pode corresponder a 1 cm de neve, em certos casos.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Fev 2021 às 22:08)

Thomar disse:


> *35cm?* Onde é que viste isso?
> Andei a pesquisar meteogramas para Amesterdão e no máximo o que está previsto são cerca de 25mm de neve já este Sábado (isto segundo o GFS, ECM e ICON são mais modestos).
> A não ser que *1mm de neve corresponda a 1cm de neve.*
> Se estou a dizer algum disparate, alguém que me corriga se faz favor.


"A quantidade de neve que cai em relação à sua quantidade de precipitação líquida equivalente é determinada pela utilização de uma variedade de diferentes pluviómetros. *Como regra básica, 10 cm de neve fresca correspondem a 1 cm de água*. Assim que a neve se instala sobre a superfície, é rapidamente comprimida por mais flocos de neve, de modo que as camadas de neve típicas têm uma densidade do fator 9 (neve em pó) ao 6 (neve húmida) em comparação com água."
https://content.meteoblue.com/pt/especificacoes/variaveis-meteorologicas/precipitacao/neve

Mesmo assim, 25 mm de água seriam 25 cm de neve e não 35.

Edit: Fiz mal as contas... 
25 mm de neve seriam 2,5 mm de água. É assim? Já estou zonzo com estas contas


----------



## Thomar (5 Fev 2021 às 22:20)

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos. 
A minha dúvida é que nos meteogramas aparece a quantidade de precipitação em mm sobre a forma de neve, quer isso dizer, que quando apresentam o meteograma, será quantificado em mm água no seu estado liquido ou sólido? 
ex:


----------



## João Pedro (5 Fev 2021 às 22:27)

Thomar disse:


> Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos.
> A minha dúvida é que nos meteogramas aparece a quantidade de precipitação em mm sobre a forma de neve, quer isso dizer, que quando apresentam o meteograma, será quantificado em mm água no seu estado liquido ou sólido?
> ex:


Arriscava a dizer, pela lógica, que serão mm de água que se converterão em cm de neve. 4 mm de altura de neve parece-me assim mesmo muito, muito, pouca neve 

Pela regra que postei; 4 cm de neve então.


----------



## hurricane (6 Fev 2021 às 00:10)

Thomar disse:


> Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos.
> A minha dúvida é que nos meteogramas aparece a quantidade de precipitação em mm sobre a forma de neve, quer isso dizer, que quando apresentam o meteograma, será quantificado em mm água no seu estado liquido ou sólido?
> ex:



Tem razao. Vi 35cm na aplicacao da AccuWeather mas nao se deve confirmar assim tanto. Em todo o caso, a Holanda vai levar com um belo nevao! Aqui em Bruxelas ainda nao é claro. A chuva irá vir mais cedo, com a temperatura mais alta. Mas alguns modelos apontam para a frente se desviar e trazer mais neve para a metade Este da Bélgica e Metade Sul/Oeste da Holanda, apanhando assim mais Bruxelas. Em todo o caso, a ultima atualizacao traz mesmo MUITO frio. Temperaturas mínimas na Quinta a chegar aos -12C Seria o meu record. E a atualizacao do GFS parece prolongar o frio por vários dias!


----------



## blade (6 Fev 2021 às 11:00)

já viram a brutal siberiana que poderá vir


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2021 às 11:37)

Benasque (província de Huesca):

Minha casa:


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Fev 2021 às 15:09)

Desdes os últimos dias que o Báltico tem arrefecido de uma forma extraordinária... Para um mar que teve anomalias bem positivas no Verão (alguns locais chegaram mesmo aos 25ºC), a formação de gelo na próxima semana será bem acelarada. Lake Effect no dia 4, por exemplo:






Todos os países nórdicos estão 100% cobertos de neve e é para continuar com a onda de frio que estão a atravessar, principalmente a Sul.


----------



## hurricane (6 Fev 2021 às 20:31)

blade disse:


> já viram a brutal siberiana que poderá vir



ela que venha que eu cá a espero!


----------



## hurricane (7 Fev 2021 às 11:34)

Em Bruxelas ainda caiu bastante neve, 3 cm dependendo da zona, mas talvez menos do que se previa porque o grosso da precipitacao caiu mais cedo do que previsto e mais ontem a noite, quando estava menos frio. No entanto está mesmo frio, -2 graus a esta hora e as previsoes sao mesmo geladas para a semana toda!

Na Holanda, caiu o maior nevao desde ha 10 anos.


----------



## boneli (7 Fev 2021 às 12:19)

hurricane disse:


> Em Bruxelas ainda caiu bastante neve, 3 cm dependendo da zona, mas talvez menos do que se previa porque o grosso da precipitacao caiu mais cedo do que previsto e mais ontem a noite, quando estava menos frio. No entanto está mesmo frio, -2 graus a esta hora e as previsoes sao mesmo geladas para a semana toda!
> 
> Na Holanda, caiu o maior nevao desde ha 10 anos.



Pelo que vou vendo nos modelos parece que que fevereiro pode ser animado, pelo menos em termos de frio. Mais na Holanda, mas Bélgica e Luxemburgo vão ter a sua dose.


----------



## hurricane (7 Fev 2021 às 17:34)

Voltou novamente a nevar. -3C. O inverno pelo qual esperei desde que vim para a Bélgica está a chegar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Fev 2021 às 20:08)

De um amigo meu em Brunsvique, Alemanha:







Uma semana inteira com mínimas abaixo dos -10ºC


----------



## jfo (7 Fev 2021 às 20:40)

Vejam as previsões para Berlim.


----------



## hurricane (7 Fev 2021 às 21:00)

jfo disse:


> Vejam as previsões para Berlim.



Diz imagem nao encontrada. 

Por aqui volta a nevar, muito fininha mas o suficiente para esbranquicar o chao que nao tinha neve. Estao a prever mais durante a noite. Temperatura ainda a descer e perto dos -4C!


----------



## hurricane (8 Fev 2021 às 08:58)

E voltou novamente a nevar de noite. Neste momento já uns 8 cm acumulados, dependendo dos locais. Tudo branquinho e -5C! E parece que vai continuar a nevar fraco durante todo o dia. Inverno a maneira!


----------



## Toby (8 Fev 2021 às 10:44)

Bom dia

https://www.meteo.be/fr/meteo/observations/webcams





https://www.meteobelgique.be/observations/temps-reel/stations-meteo
https://www.meteobelgique.be/observations/temps-reel/webcam


----------



## hurricane (8 Fev 2021 às 21:25)

-7C e voltou a nevar na ultima hora, acumulando cada vez mais. Como é uma neve muito fininha parece farinha.


----------



## hurricane (9 Fev 2021 às 12:16)

Mínima de -8/-9C em Bruxelas. Neste momento está -4C mas um sol maravilhoso. Nos parques está tudo cheio de gente a esbarrar na neve. Nas zonas sombrias a neve vai permanecer até ao fim de semana de certeza. Que belo Fevereiro!


----------



## Toby (10 Fev 2021 às 06:05)

Pista de gelo na Bélgica

















O F16 belga jogou






Wallonie....


----------



## hurricane (10 Fev 2021 às 09:25)

A minima desta noite chegou novamente aos -8/-9C. E hoje nao faz sol, portanto duvido que a maxima suba tanto como ontem. Nas zonas sem mais abrigadas e sem sol, a neve mantem-se toda. E os passeios sao mesmo pistas de gelo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Fev 2021 às 20:52)




----------



## jfo (12 Fev 2021 às 23:58)

Olhando para aquilo que aconteceu em Espanha, Irlanda, Itália, Holanda e Grécia, será que é possível dizer que Portugal faz parte da Europa?


----------



## hurricane (13 Fev 2021 às 11:12)

Hoje foi o ultimo dia glacial aqui em Bruxelas com a temperatura a aumentar progressivamente nos proximos dias. Mas foi mesmo uma semana gelada com a minimas a irem sempre aos -8C e máximas negativas ou proxima de 0C. A neve continua praticamente toda no meu jardim. Daqui a pouco já publico fotos deste evento.

Agora é a vez da Itália e Grécia. Previsoes geladas e neve. Este inverno calha a todos na Europa


----------



## Pek (13 Fev 2021 às 11:24)

O máximo que veremos por aqui:


----------



## Pek (13 Fev 2021 às 17:10)

Linha marcada pela poeira saariana de dias passados (provincia de Huesca):


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2021 às 18:54)

Espetacular!


----------



## hurricane (17 Fev 2021 às 11:20)

Que grande nevao que caiu em Atenas, o maior dos ultimas 10 anos. Este Inverno calha mesmo a todos!


----------



## hurricane (21 Fev 2021 às 19:48)

Que clima mais instável. No inicio de Fevereiro foram temperaturas negativas e neve, e agora tivemos o dia 21 de Fevereiro mais quente de sempre na Bélgica. Hoje até almocei na rua. E lá se vai a média do mes com as temperaturas que tem ocorrido. Um autentico tempo de Primavera, com máximas de 17C.


----------



## StormRic (23 Fev 2021 às 21:53)

Os Alpes a servirem de barreira parcial à invasão de poeiras do Sahara, acumulando-as na planície do Pó.

Imagem do Terra hoje às 11h02 (resolução 250m):


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Fev 2021 às 02:29)

StormRic disse:


> Os Alpes a servirem de barreira parcial à invasão de poeiras do Sahara, acumulando-as na planície do Pó.
> 
> Imagem do Terra hoje às 11h02 (resolução 250m):


Irónico


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2021 às 21:43)




----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2021 às 16:44)

Talvez uma das mais límpidas imagens dos Alpes de Inverno, graças ao anticiclone "espalhado" pela Europa Central.

Satélite Terra às 10h21 de hoje:





Apenas um vale nas encostas norte tem nevoeiro. Qual?


----------



## RStorm (1 Mar 2021 às 17:00)

StormRic disse:


> Apenas um vale nas encostas norte tem nevoeiro. Qual?


Está no extremo NW, no meio entre aquelas duas lagoas


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mar 2021 às 17:27)

StormRic disse:


> Talvez uma das mais límpidas imagens dos Alpes de Inverno, graças ao anticiclone "espalhado" pela Europa Central.
> 
> Satélite Terra às 10h21 de hoje:
> 
> ...


De facto ontem fiquei surpreendido, o meu voo passou pelo vale do Pó e via-se perfeitamente a neve toda, de noite!


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2021 às 21:30)

RStorm disse:


> Está no extremo NW, no meio entre aquelas duas lagoas



Certo! Lucerna, mas duas horas depois estava tudo limpo.
. 


guisilva5000 disse:


> De facto ontem fiquei surpreendido, o meu voo passou pelo vale do Pó e via-se perfeitamente a neve toda, de noite!



 que espectáculo devia ser! Estava um luar fantástico, a Lua ainda quase cheia, por isso se via tão bem a neve e os glaciares. Nunca vi de noite, as passagens que fiz por cima dos Alpes foram de dia, vistas que não mais se esquecem.

Que tenhas feito boa viagem! Abraço!


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mar 2021 às 22:46)

StormRic disse:


> Certo! Lucerna, mas duas horas depois estava tudo limpo.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado! Foi incrível porque estava sempre céu limpo e até se viam as cidades para além dos Alpes!

De facto até fiquei à toa como é que a neve se via tão bem, mas claramente só com a lua.

Deixo aqui estas cidades francesas, testem a vossa geografia haha


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2021 às 23:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Obrigado! Foi incrível porque estava sempre céu limpo e até se viam as cidades para além dos Alpes!
> 
> De facto até fiquei à toa como é que a neve se via tão bem, mas claramente só com a lua.
> 
> Deixo aqui estas cidades francesas, testem a vossa geografia haha


A primeira é Marselha, a segunda é Nice (em português Nisa).


----------



## hurricane (2 Mar 2021 às 10:11)

Mes de Fevereiro de extremos aqui na Bélgica. Apesar da semana bem fria lá pelo meio, os ultimos 15 do mes foram de tal forma quentes que a temperatura foi 1 grau acima da média.


----------



## Toby (2 Mar 2021 às 10:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A primeira é Marselha, a segunda é Nice (em português Nisa).




É bem conhecido que os franceses gostam de passar por Marselha  , mas Cannes é melhor (pelo menos para senhoras bonitas).

https://www.google.pt/maps/@43.5381737,6.9981969,14.25z?hl=fr


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mar 2021 às 11:09)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A primeira é Marselha, a segunda é Nice (em português Nisa).


Primeira não é Marselha 

Tip: É perto de Nice.



Toby disse:


> É bem conhecido que os franceses gostam de passar por Marselha  , mas Cannes é melhor (pelo menos para senhoras bonitas).
> 
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@43.5381737,6.9981969,14.25z?hl=fr



Certo!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Mar 2021 às 11:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Primeira não é Marselha
> 
> Tip: É perto de Nice.
> 
> ...


Será Cannes (em português "Canas")?


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mar 2021 às 22:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Será Cannes (em português "Canas")?


Oui, oui 
Agora resta adivinhar de onde é que o @guisilva5000 irá reportar nos próximos meses... Queremos uma foto para adivinhar!


----------



## Toby (3 Mar 2021 às 09:31)

João Pedro disse:


> Oui, oui
> Agora resta adivinhar de onde é que o @guisilva5000 irá reportar nos próximos meses... Queremos uma foto para adivinhar!



Para os entusiastas da aviação, era bastante simples: não existem rotas IFR Marselha < Nice < vallée do Po


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mar 2021 às 23:12)

Toby disse:


> Para os entusiastas da aviação, era bastante simples: não existem rotas IFR Marselha < Nice < vallée do Po


Prefiro esperar pela foto (se o @guisilva5000 alinhar na brincadeira), pois adoro um bom GTC (Guess The City)  Não estou assim tãoooo desesperado por saber a resposta, ao ponto de ir ver as rotas


----------



## Toby (4 Mar 2021 às 12:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Prefiro esperar pela foto (se o @guisilva5000 alinhar na brincadeira), pois adoro um bom GTC (Guess The City)  Não estou assim tãoooo desesperado por saber a resposta, ao ponto de ir ver as rotas



to be or not to be


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mar 2021 às 11:02)

Por terras austríacas o Inverno ainda prevalece, dias de céu limpo têm proporcionado noites negativas. Por Wien, a mínima mais baixa que registei foi -6ºC no Sábado.











Tempo frio não impossibilita a enchete dos parques e florestas.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Mar 2021 às 15:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por terras austríacas o Inverno ainda prevalece, dias de céu limpo têm proporcionado noites negativas. Por Wien, a mínima mais baixa que registei foi -6ºC no Sábado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tinha pensado em três alternativas: Zagreb, Budapeste ou Viena... 
Bela cidade, já aí estive uma vez, há muitos, muitos anos... 2006 mais precisamente. Aproveita!  Se gostares de chocolate, não deixes de provar a sachertorte


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mar 2021 às 23:43)

Enquanto que nos últimos dias a instabilidade em Portugal Continental foi resumida a alguns aguaceiros fortes pontuais no Interior e sobretudo em zonas raianas, no Mediterrâneo espanhol o evento foi bastante intenso mas mesmo assim fraquinho comparando com outros eventos anteriores. 

Segundo o serviço de meteorologia de Gibraltar (MeteoGib), os acumulados no território britânico foram estes: 

Ocean Village: 203,0 mm
Devil's Tower Road: 177,0 mm
Aeroporto: 161,8 mm 
Southern Main Street: 136,2 mm 
Centro de Gibraltar: 121,0 mm
Mais a leste, na província de Alicante, foram estes os acumulados na rede MeteOrihuela acima de 50 mm, e hoje choveu mais por lá. Segundo os dados que tenho, durante mais de 50 dias (de 10 de janeiro a 5 de março) não caiu quase nada na região, uma situação bem distinta da que vivemos em fevereiro deste lado da Península:

Torrevieja: 63,4 mm
San Miguel: 60,0 mm
Pilar Horadada: 51,3 mm
Almoradí: 50,3 mm


----------



## Toby (9 Mar 2021 às 06:28)

A fotografia real és real, i està presa a Falmouth, a Cornwall, al Regne Unit.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2021 às 19:28)

Toby disse:


> A fotografia real és real, i està presa a Falmouth, a Cornwall, al Regne Unit.



Seria este o fenómeno que deu origem à lenda do "Holandês Voador"?
Também chamado de miragem "fata morgana".
Quando estive em Carcavelos observei este fenómeno muitas vezes, especialmente com a visão do cabo Espichel.


----------



## Toby (11 Mar 2021 às 20:30)

StormRic disse:


> Seria este o fenómeno que deu origem à lenda do "Holandês Voador"?
> Também chamado de miragem "fata morgana".
> Quando estive em Carcavelos observei este fenómeno muitas vezes, especialmente com a visão do cabo Espichel.



Boa noite,

um holandês sempre voa....  nós belgas e holandeses é um pouco complicado... 
São chamados "BATAVES" em referência às suas discussões para ganhar 1 euro.
Os flamengos na Bélgica não os suportam 
Mais seriamente, vou perguntar; um vizinho holandês  quer o meu detector AQI por isso vou perguntar-lhe ....


----------



## Toby (12 Mar 2021 às 07:44)

Holandês Voador: navio fantasma 
https://figaronautisme.meteoconsult...0-04-25/33723-la-legende-du-hollandais-volant

https://richard-wagner-web-museum.c...es-hollandais-volant-origine-mythe-wagnerien/


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2021 às 22:09)

Por Viena e praticamente os Alpes todos, o Inverno teima em sair. Os últimos 3 dias foram de neve na capital da Áustria e sempre abaixo de 1-2ºC, apesar de não acumular nada ao nível do Danúbio. Tem-se de se subir alguns metros para norte, até ao ponto mais alto da cidade, cerca de 520 metros, praticamente "uma serra de Sintra". Pode-se até considerar que os Alpes acabam aqui. Algumas fotos de ontem:





















Mini-represa congelada:






A cidade e os "dois" Danúbios:






Abraço! Para a semana já deve disparar para os 15ºC.


----------



## Toby (30 Mar 2021 às 19:46)

Mini/maxi na Europa de hoje


----------



## hurricane (5 Abr 2021 às 11:32)

Já cairam uns flocos de neve agora em Bruxelas, a 5 de Abril. E estao a prever frio e mais neve para esta madrugada. Incrível


----------



## hurricane (5 Abr 2021 às 16:29)

hurricane disse:


> Já cairam uns flocos de neve agora em Bruxelas, a 5 de Abril. E estao a prever frio e mais neve para esta madrugada. Incrível



Nao sei como se chama em Portugues, mas em Frances é neige roulée. O um aguaceiro muito forte agora e a mesa do jardim já toda branca. A temperatura nos 3 graus.


----------



## hurricane (5 Abr 2021 às 16:47)

Está a cair um nevao!!! Estou sem palavras 

Está tudo branquinho! A temperatura continua a cair a pique


----------



## rozzo (5 Abr 2021 às 18:08)

Estes nevões fora de época, (já bem dentro da Primavera) costumam ser interessantes, pois já há muito mais energia e convecção, permitindo assim aguaceiros de neve muito intensos, com flocos frequentemente gigantes.
Chega a ser um pouco "paradoxal", pois é o próprio "calor" à superfície que alimenta essa convecção, levando aos tais nevões "absurdos".
Entradas arcticas na Europa Central em Abril costumam ter sempre essa espectacularidade. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (5 Abr 2021 às 19:12)

Hoje a tarde


----------



## hurricane (5 Abr 2021 às 19:13)

rozzo disse:


> Estes nevões fora de época, (já bem dentro da Primavera) costumam ser interessantes, pois já há muito mais energia e convecção, permitindo assim aguaceiros de neve muito intensos, com flocos frequentemente gigantes.
> Chega a ser um pouco "paradoxal", pois é o próprio "calor" à superfície que alimenta essa convecção, levando aos tais nevões "absurdos".
> Entradas arcticas na Europa Central em Abril costumam ter sempre essa espectacularidade.
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Exatamente. Este inverno ainda nao tinha visto flocos destes!


----------



## hurricane (5 Abr 2021 às 22:55)

Mais meia hora de um intenso aguaceiro de neve que deixou tudo branquinho, telhados e tudo. A temperatura já ronda os 0 graus.


----------



## Mammatus (5 Abr 2021 às 23:34)




----------



## Mammatus (6 Abr 2021 às 00:00)

Ontem o Tour de Flandres mostrava os campos primaveris da Bélgica, hoje levam com uma brutal cold blast. 
Incrível!


----------



## Toby (6 Abr 2021 às 08:02)

mínimos desta noite






Agora:


----------



## hurricane (6 Abr 2021 às 08:53)

Mais uma meia hora de neve intensa Estes aguaceiros de neve vindos do Norte vem mesmo carregados. Infelizmente no centro da cidade é mais dificil a acumulacao. Nos arredores há quantidades já grandes neve.


----------



## Santofsky (6 Abr 2021 às 14:53)

Enquanto Portugal está a "escaldar" com temperaturas de 25°C, cidades como Paris, por exemplo, vão batendo o dente com frio, chuva, neve e temperaturas negativas. E Paris "só" está, em linha reta, uns 700 km a norte da península ibérica, a mesma distância que separa, por exemplo, o Montesinho (Bragança) do Algarve. Por outras palavras, Portugal de uma ponta à outra, de norte a sul. Incrível mesmo


----------



## hurricane (6 Abr 2021 às 19:01)

E continuam os aguaceiros intensos de neve em Bruxelas. Vou ficar mal habituado. Durante o dia nunca chegava a acumular muito porque a temperatura na cidade raramente descia abaixo de 1 grau, mas agora está a acumular bem com a temperatura já nos 0. Incrível este inicio de Abril


----------



## Toby (6 Abr 2021 às 20:05)

Hamois










https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/liege-bierset/06478.html
https://5minutes.rtl.lu/actu/frontieres/a/1700751.html
https://www.meteobelgique.be/observations/temps-reel/webcam


----------



## Orion (6 Abr 2021 às 21:38)

https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:4.4/centery:62.7/zoom:6


Ondulação, em pés, nas redondezas (~1105 UTC)


----------



## Costa (8 Abr 2021 às 17:24)

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/o-espetacul...s-produtores-de-vinho-em-franca-13546622.html



> *O espetáculo noturno que esconde o drama dos produtores de vinho*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Abr 2021 às 22:05)

Por Viena também tem sido 8 ou 80 este mês. Se bem que, curiosamente, os dias de 20ºC e céu limpo têm sido geralmente nos fins-de-semana.

Primavera está em êxtase, praticamente tudo em flor e folhas a brotar:
















Valentes aguaceiros de neve durante a semana, praticamente podia estar tudo coberto de neve numa hora e tudo derretido na seguinte. O mais interessante foi o aguaceiro no final do dia, que deu para acumular alguma neve nos parques e até foi associada com trovoada! 











Um halo solar este sábado, durou apenas 10 minutos. Em plano, Donauturm:






E este fim de semana com mais sol:






A próxima semana será abaixo dos 10ºC, mais uma vez, e com mais neve 
Abraço! Servus!


----------



## Toby (12 Abr 2021 às 21:19)

Boa noite,

O serviço meteorológico suíço colocou em opendata os seus dados que alguns remontam a 1864!
Exemplo: https://www.infoclimat.fr/climatologie/globale/neuchatel/06604.html


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2021 às 14:09)

Máxima de 4 graus por Viena e água/neve de vez em quando, principalmente pela manhã e madrugada. Inverno prevalece, estamos a falar de um mês com média de máxima acima dos 16°C 

Abril águas mil também se confirma por aqui. Onda de frio deve prevalecer até ao fim de semana.


----------



## Pek (27 Abr 2021 às 19:16)

Algete (Madrid) há alguns minutos. Fotos do meu pai:


----------



## Pek (27 Abr 2021 às 19:44)

Aielo de Malferit (província de Valência) agora


----------



## João Pedro (27 Abr 2021 às 20:57)

Pek disse:


> Algete (Madrid) há alguns minutos. Fotos do meu pai:


Belíssima a primeira foto!  O teu pai também tem jeito para o "negócio" 

E esta?


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2021 às 22:24)

O radar da AEMET registou hoje às *17h30 UTC* ecos de altitude de 20 km nas imediações de Caceres. Quererá isso dizer que o topo dos cumulonimbos terá atingido mesmo essa altitude?





AEMET


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2021 às 05:38)

Gerofil disse:


> O radar da AEMET registou hoje às *17h30 UTC* ecos de altitude de 20 km nas imediações de Caceres. Quererá isso dizer que o topo dos cumulonimbos terá atingido mesmo essa altitude?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece-me pouco verosímil. O radar de Arouca via a reflectivade dessas células só até aos 14 Km, aproximadamente.


----------



## Mr.Jet (28 Abr 2021 às 10:40)

Se olhar com atenção essa tempestade estava mesmo junto à estação de radar de Cáceres, cruzamento das linhas na imagem seguinte. 
O que se passa aí é a incapacidade de estimar qual é o eco mais alto da coluna de precipitação por estar  praticamente em cima.








Nessas situações duma tempestade mesmo na zona do radar tem que se recorrer a estações vizinhas, por exemplo Sevilha ou Madrid.











Cruzando informação de diferentes estações e descontando outras distorções visíveis por exemplo no feixe de Madrid, chega à conclusão que provavelmente são overshootings em torno dos 14km

Mr.Jet


----------



## Toby (30 Abr 2021 às 08:11)

Bom dia,

Juan da estação São Martinho do Porto envia-me esta imagem de satélite:






Von Karman cloud 19/04/2021 ilhas canárias
https://www.brockmann-consult.de/CloudStructures/karman-vortex-description.htm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kármán_vortex_street


----------



## hurricane (30 Abr 2021 às 14:51)

Um mes de Abril bem fresquinho aqui pela Bélgica, um dos mais frios dos ultimos 30 anos. A minima ronda os 2.5C quando a média é de cerca de 5C. Já para nao falar da neve que caiu no inicio do mes. A ver se o mes Maio vem mais quentinho e com ele venham as trovoadas que ja tenho saudades delas


----------



## hurricane (1 Mai 2021 às 13:50)

Abril mais frio desde 1986 e entre os 10 mais frios desde 1901 na Bélgica. O mesmo no resto da Europa Central.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2021 às 21:33)

Depois de um Abril e inicio de Maio bem abaixo da média, os últimos dias têm sido de Verão pela Áustria (e arredores díria eu).

Apesar de bastante vento associado à "onda de calor", quase como uma nortada, hoje foi aos *24ºC* e amanhã e Terça prometem* 28ºC* . Mas uma baixa pressão deve abater tudo no final de terça e trazer chuva.

Algumas fotos do fim-de-semana com a Primavera em pleno: 































Abraço para Portugal!


----------



## Pek (10 Mai 2021 às 12:46)

Saragoça ontem:


----------



## Pek (17 Mai 2021 às 16:48)

Na alta montanha pirenaica o inverno ainda está muito presente. Face norte-nordeste do Monte Perdido (3355 m) e seu glaciar desde o refúgio de Tucarroya (município de Bielsa, Parque Nacional de Ordesa e Monte Perdido, província de Huesca) ontem:







Fonte: Instagram @clemfay65


----------



## Pek (1 Jun 2021 às 17:20)

Pek disse:


> Na alta montanha pirenaica o inverno ainda está muito presente. Face norte-nordeste do Monte Perdido (3355 m) e seu glaciar desde o refúgio de Tucarroya (município de Bielsa, Parque Nacional de Ordesa e Monte Perdido, província de Huesca) ontem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ocorreu uma falha no servidor, esta é a imagem:


----------



## Pek (1 Jun 2021 às 17:34)

Supercélula em Requena (província de Valência) agora:


----------



## hurricane (4 Jun 2021 às 14:51)

Bem que temporal de Verao que se abateu em Bruxelas. Trovoada e chuva forte e granizo e temperatura 25C! Acho que nunca tinha visto chover tanto em tao pouco tempo. A agua no meu terraco subiu de tal forma que tive a agua a entrar pela casa adentro. Felizmente que estou em teletrabalho, se nao tinha chegado a casa transformada numa piscina. Desde o fim de semana passado que tem sido um autentico tempo de Verao na Bélgica. Apos uma primavera que foi das mais frias dos ultimos anos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jun 2021 às 21:02)

Por Viena, apesar das temperaturas já finalmente estarem dentro da média dos 24ºC, há sempre muita atividade convectiva. Tinha noção que os meses mais chuvosos do ano seriam os de Verão, mas não esperava que fosse haver convecção quase todos os dias 

Felizmente hoje e ontem foram dias de céu limpo e de 27-28ºC, no meio de tanta chuva e dias cinzentos, deu para algumas fotos bonitas (e banhos):






Palácio Schonbrunn:






Amanhã promete 29ºC e trovoadas  

Bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## hurricane (4 Jun 2021 às 21:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por Viena, apesar das temperaturas já finalmente estarem dentro da média dos 24ºC, há sempre muita atividade convectiva. Tinha noção que os meses mais chuvosos do ano seriam os de Verão, mas não esperava que fosse haver convecção quase todos os dias
> 
> Felizmente hoje e ontem foram dias de céu limpo e de 27-28ºC, no meio de tanta chuva e dias cinzentos, deu para algumas fotos bonitas (e banhos):
> 
> ...



Para quem gosta de Verao e trovoadas, o Europa central é o melhor sítio! As maiores trovoadas que já apanhei foram na Bélgica.


----------



## Pek (4 Jun 2021 às 23:19)

Tornado não mesociclónico em Teruel hoje:


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jun 2021 às 16:03)

hurricane disse:


> Para quem gosta de Verao e trovoadas, o Europa central é o melhor sítio! As maiores trovoadas que já apanhei foram na Bélgica.


Claro, não é em Portugal de certeza.


----------



## Pek (5 Jun 2021 às 16:12)

SCM nas ilhas Baleares agora, ligeiramente ao sul da minha posição:


----------



## Pek (5 Jun 2021 às 22:27)

Yecla (Múrcia) agora:


P. S.:


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2021 às 01:55)

Evento também agreste na Extremadura Espanhola:


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2021 às 21:45)

Isto deve ter sido causado por um tornado, impressionante! 

O radar do IPMA mostrava isto sobre a cidade de Ourense:


----------



## Pek (13 Jun 2021 às 22:30)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jun 2021 às 22:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Isto deve ter sido causado por um tornado, impressionante!


Segundo a TVG foi um downburst.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jun 2021 às 16:17)

Onda de calor pela Europa Central, Viena todos os dias acima dos 30°C... Previsto 36°C de máxima no final da semana, o que deverá ser quase recorde de Junho para estes lados. Incrível


----------



## Pek (17 Jun 2021 às 18:22)

Supercélula na cidade de Pamplona:



Mais de 100 mm em Puigcerdà e Ribes de Freser (província de Girona):



Morella (província de Castellón):



P.S.: Echotop *16-20 km*:


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2021 às 14:45)

Tornado em Astorga (província de Leão) agora:


----------



## hurricane (18 Jun 2021 às 21:09)

Aqui pela Bélgica desde que entrou o Junho tem sido um autentico Verao. Temperaturas altas e sol. As noites completamente tropicais


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2021 às 14:00)

Perto de Mérida,  ontem:


----------



## Gates (20 Jun 2021 às 01:23)

hurricane disse:


> Aqui pela Bélgica desde que entrou o Junho tem sido um autentico Verao. Temperaturas altas e sol. As noites completamente tropicais



Não confirmei, mas ainda hoje os adeptos portugueses no jogo da seleção na alemanha se queixaram dum calor infernal... 
E na Hungria pelos vistos também.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jun 2021 às 03:10)

Gates disse:


> Não confirmei, mas ainda hoje os adeptos portugueses no jogo da seleção na alemanha se queixaram dum calor infernal...
> E na Hungria pelos vistos também.


A razão é esta: um anticiclone potente a leste na Europa, como se pode ver na imagem: 






Em contrapartida, Portugal sofre com uma bela duma entrada de noroeste fria em pleno mês de junho, daí as temperaturas mais baixas que temos tido nestes dias.


----------



## hurricane (20 Jun 2021 às 10:32)

Ontem a noite vários feridos numa localidade Belga devido a fortes trovoadas. Tem sido mesmo um clima tropical.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jun 2021 às 12:21)

Ontem, em França 

E eu a pensar que o tamanho do granizo que aparece no filme "O Dia Depois de Amanhã", era um exagero. Pelos vistos, na realidade, ainda pode ser pior.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jun 2021 às 22:30)

23h30 em Viena e:

30ºC dentro do meu quarto...  Ainda 26ºC lá fora. 

Vai ser uma semana bem boa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jun 2021 às 23:46)

Muita devastação causada por um tornado na República Checa, hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jun 2021 às 00:38)

Sem dúvida um situação bastante devastadora na República Checa. Assustador!


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2021 às 19:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Sem dúvida um situação bastante devastadora na República Checa. Assustador!



Vídeo impressionante, acaba por ter semelhanças com o vídeo do tornado de Silves.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jun 2021 às 19:40)

MSantos disse:


> Vídeo impressionante, acaba por ter semelhanças com o vídeo do tornado de Silves.


Provavelmente mais forte, terá sido um F4.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jun 2021 às 19:11)

Frente agressiva pela Europa Central, mais pelo vento do que pela chuva. Por Viena, ontem 32ºC, hoje 23ºC e com a chegada da frente já nos 15ºC... o meu sistema colapsa por completo nestas mudanças bruscas de temperatura, pelo que vou precisar de dormir bastante.

Visível pelas temperaturas os limites da frente:






Contudo, não é este dia que vai salvar Junho de ter uma média assombrante na capital da Áustria. 

Média de Junho: *28,1ºC* *(+4,1ºC) *
Dias com T>30ºC: 10
Temperatura da água do Danúbio Antigo: *28,4ºC*  Qual Algarve.

Praticamente uma Lisboa em Julho/Agosto. Acredito que existam localidades à volta com +5ºC...


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jul 2021 às 18:16)

*37ºC* hoje pela capital da Áustria, *+11 graus* de anomalia. 

Nem o vento refresca.


----------



## hurricane (8 Jul 2021 às 18:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *37ºC* hoje pela capital da Áustria, *+11 graus* de anomalia.
> 
> Nem o vento refresca.



Aqui pela Bélgica, tirando as primeiras semanas de Junho, tem sido um tempo bastante ameno com alguns dias de chuva e mesmo frio.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2021 às 02:47)

Nunca vi uma intensidade de relâmpagos tão forte na vida como está a acontecer agora em Viena... IncríveL a cada segundo há um. Mete medo e respeito 

Edit: Que valente varridela do calor







De 37°C para 21°C


----------



## Orion (10 Jul 2021 às 00:04)

https://www.dwd.de/EN/ourservices/rcccm/nat/rcccm_nat_monthly.html?nn=519122


----------



## Mammatus (11 Jul 2021 às 00:55)




----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2021 às 22:24)

Dois eventos que ocorreram hoje simultaneamente em território ibérico:

45 ºC no observatório da base aérea de Alcantarilla (província de Múrcia)



Neve nos Picos da Europa, exemplo de Collado Jermoso (2000 m, província de Leão)







Diversidade ibérica


----------



## hurricane (13 Jul 2021 às 15:27)

Impressionante a quantidade de chuva que caiu na última hora aqui em Bruxelas. Nalgumas zonas está em alerta laranja. A Europa central está sob uma gota fria.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Jul 2021 às 00:28)

Pek disse:


> Dois eventos que ocorreram hoje simultaneamente em território ibérico:
> 
> 45 ºC no observatório da base aérea de Alcantarilla (província de Múrcia)
> 
> ...



Um exemplo perfeito de como a Península Iberica encerra em si mesma um pequeno continente, tal é a variabilidade das condições meteorológicas.


----------



## hurricane (14 Jul 2021 às 12:06)

Alerta vermelho de chuva no Sul da Bélgica. Acho que nunca me lembro. Há mais de 24h que chove torrencialmente e sem parar no Sul da Bélgica, Holanda, Alemanha e Luxemburgo.


----------



## Santofsky (14 Jul 2021 às 14:29)

hurricane disse:


> Impressionante a quantidade de chuva que caiu na última hora aqui em Bruxelas. Nalgumas zonas está em alerta laranja. A Europa central está sob uma gota fria.





hurricane disse:


> Alerta vermelho de chuva no Sul da Bélgica. Acho que nunca me lembro. Há mais de 24h que chove torrencialmente e sem parar no Sul da Bélgica, Holanda, Alemanha e Luxemburgo.



Falando de Portugal... É uma pena que essas depressões não desçam de latitude até ao largo da nossa costa... O monstro do anticiclone não deixa de maneira alguma que isso aconteça... apenas deixa passar frentes que não prestam para nada e só trazem chuviscos. Quem beneficia com o posicionamento do monstro do anticiclone são países como França, Alemanha, Bélgica... Uma vez que o posicionamento desse monstro empurra automaticamente as depressões para o golfo da Biscaia/mar Cantábrico, entrando pela costa oeste francesa. Por isso é que nesses países diz-se que o verão é a estação mais quente, mas ao mesmo tempo também a estação mais chuvosa... Se o monstro do anticiclone deixasse descer as depressões de latitude, cá pelo nosso burgo teríamos frequentemente festa da boa (trovoadas) e não aquelas frentes que não valem a ponta dum corno.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2021 às 17:27)

*Chuvas fortes provocam cheias e subida dos caudais de rios em vários países na Europa*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...os-caudais-de-rios-em-varios-paises-na-europa


----------



## hurricane (14 Jul 2021 às 17:51)

A situacao aqui na Valónia é mesmo grave. Desde os anos 90 que os rios nao subiam tanto. Várias localidados evacuadas e planos de catastrofe acionados em várias provincias. Aqui em Bruxelas até ver nao chove.


----------



## hurricane (15 Jul 2021 às 10:34)

Impressionante a dimensao das cheias na Bélgica. Já morreram 2 pessoas. Agora tem estado a chover torrencial por Bruxelas há várias horas


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jul 2021 às 10:51)

Na Alemanha já são 19 as vítimas mortais , e os desaparecidos não param de aumentar 

*Em Atualização:*
*Dezanove mortos e dezenas de desaparecidos nas cheias da Alemanha*
*Já são 19 o número de vítimas mortais provocadas pelas enchentes que transformaram ruas e riachos em torrentes violentas, destruindo carros e causando o desabamento de alguns prédios. Pelo menos dois bombeiros estão entre os óbitos até agora registados.*
*Na cidade de Euskirchen, no sudoeste de Colónia, no estado da Renânia do Norte-Vestfália, as operações de resgate foram prejudicadas pelo facto de as ligações de telefone e internet terem caído em parte da região.*
*Já em Ahrweiler, no estado da Renânia-Palatinado, cerca de 5o pessoas ficaram presas nos telhados de suas casas, aguardando resgate. Além disso, pelo menos seis edifícios ruíram na cidade e 20 ficaram com a estabilidade comprometida, avançaram as autoridades locais.*
*E em Wuppertal e Rhine-Sieg, as autoridades temem o rebentamento das barragens, pelo que ordenaram a evacuação de vários vilarejos.*
*
 https://www.jn.pt/mundo/pelo-menos-...devido-ao-mau-tempo-na-alemanha-13940618.html

*


----------



## hurricane (15 Jul 2021 às 13:39)

A situacao está muito grave na zona de Liege com a subida do rio. Pedido para abandonar a cidade ou subir a pisos superiores. Inundacoes nao vistas ha mais de 100 anos.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2021 às 13:48)

Infelizmente já são mais de 30 os mortos:

*Cheias fazem mais de 30 mortos na Alemanha e seis na Bélgica.*

Pelo menos 33 pessoas morreram e dezenas estão desaparecidas em resultado de fortes tempestades e chuvas torrenciais que atingiram a Alemanha nas últimas horas. Bélgica regista seis vítimas mortais devido ao mau tempo.







https://www.jn.pt/mundo/pelo-menos-...devido-ao-mau-tempo-na-alemanha-13940618.html


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Jul 2021 às 16:24)

Santofsky disse:


> Falando de Portugal... É uma pena que essas depressões não desçam de latitude até ao largo da nossa costa... O monstro do anticiclone não deixa de maneira alguma que isso aconteça... apenas deixa passar frentes que não prestam para nada e só trazem chuviscos. Quem beneficia com o posicionamento do monstro do anticiclone são países como França, Alemanha, Bélgica... Uma vez que o posicionamento desse monstro empurra automaticamente as depressões para o golfo da Biscaia/mar Cantábrico, entrando pela costa oeste francesa. Por isso é que nesses países diz-se que o verão é a estação mais quente, mas ao mesmo tempo também a estação mais chuvosa... Se o monstro do anticiclone deixasse descer as depressões de latitude, cá pelo nosso burgo teríamos frequentemente festa da boa (trovoadas) e não aquelas frentes que não valem a ponta dum corno.


É isso, seria mesmo muito engraçado isto acontecer aqui...


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jul 2021 às 16:48)

Videos enviados pelo meu irmão na Alemanha 

Enviado do meu SM-G965F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (15 Jul 2021 às 19:33)

Altenburg (Alemanha). Antes e depois.


----------



## hurricane (15 Jul 2021 às 20:25)

58 mortos já na Alemanha. Aqui na Bélgica 7. As águas continua a subir por toda a Valónia.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2021 às 08:31)

Uma verdadeira tragédia com os números cada vez mais dramáticos, 81 mortos e mais de mil (!)  desaparecidos (ou incontactáveis).

*Sobe para 81 o número de mortos nas cheias na Alemanha. Há mais de mil desaparecidos.*

Cerca de 1300 pessoas estão desaparecidas em Ahrweiler, a sul de Colónia. Este é o pior desastre natural a afectar o país nos últimos anos.

O número de mortes nas cheias na Alemanha aumentou para 81, segundo o último balanço da emissora alemã ARD, esta sexta-feira, naquela que é a maior tragédia natural a afectar o país nos últimos anos.

Cerca de 1300 pessoas estão desaparecidas em Ahrweiler, a sul de Colónia. Como as redes de telemóveis entraram em colapso em algumas das regiões afectadas pelas cheias, famílias e os amigos não conseguem encontrar os seus entes queridos.

Comunidades inteiras foram afectadas, quando as águas dos rios transbordaram e varreram cidades e aldeias nos estados da Renânia do Norte-Vestefália e Renânia-Palatinado.

Já esta sexta-feira de manhã, houve novos colapsos de casas em Erftstadt, perto de Colónia, e as equipas de salvamento estavam a trabalhar para ajudar os residentes que tinham regressado apesar dos avisos, disse o governo de Colónia no Facebook.

Segundo as autoridades, muitas pessoas que ainda se encontravam nas casas estão agora desaparecidas.

Uma barragem perto da fronteira belga, a Rurtalsperre, transbordou durante a noite, enquanto outra, a Steinbachtalsperre, estava instável.

https://www.publico.pt/2021/07/16/m...-cheias-alemanha-ha-mil-desaparecidos-1970603


*Cheias fazem pelo menos 93 mortos e dezenas de desaparecidos no norte da Europa.*

Pelo menos 93 pessoas morreram em resultado de inundações causadas por chuvas torrenciais na Europa, a maioria na Alemanha, e centenas de pessoas estão desaparecidas, segundo o último balanço das autoridades divulgado esta sexta-feira.

Na Alemanha ocidental, o número de mortos aumentou para pelo menos 81.

"Receio que só veremos a extensão total da catástrofe nos próximos dias", avisara já a chanceler, Angela Merkel, na quinta-feira à noite, em Washington, onde cumpre uma visita oficial.

A Bélgica regista pelo menos 12 mortos. Luxemburgo e Países Baixos, onde vários distritos de Maastricht tiveram de ser evacuados, também foram duramente atingidos pelo mau tempo.

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/cheias-faze..._source=push&utm_medium=mas&utm_term=13944428


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jul 2021 às 09:26)

Que tragédia!


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2021 às 11:44)

A cada hora que passa o drama vai-se adensando:

*Cheias já provocaram 118 mortos na Alemanha e Bélgica.
*
Pelo menos 118 pessoas morreram, 103 na Alemanha e 15 na Bélgica, na sequência das fortes chuvadas e inundações que estão a assolar parte da Europa Central.

O balanço de vítimas, contudo, pode vir a aumentar na Alemanha após um grande deslizamento de terras, que derrubou vários edifícios na localidade de Erfstadt-Blessem, próxima de Colónia. "As casas cederam à força das águas e vários edifícios desmoronaram-se e acabaram por afundar-se nas águas", lê-se numa declaração publicada na rede social Twitter da organização das comunas de Colónia.

Um porta-voz da organização, citado pela agência noticiosa France-Presse (AFP) confirmou a existência de "vários mortos".

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/cheias-faze...esaparecidos-no-norte-da-europa-13944428.html


----------



## Northern Lights (16 Jul 2021 às 20:05)

Não sei como após uma tragédia destas haja alguém que não acredite na teoria das Alterações Climáticas.

São cada vez mais evidentes


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2021 às 20:15)

Northern Lights disse:


> Não sei como após uma tragédia destas haja alguém que não acredite na teoria das Alterações Climáticas.
> 
> São cada vez mais evidentes


Como um climatologista (penso que do IPMA) disse hoje e bem, usar um evento isolado como "prova" das alterações climáticas é má ideia. Não estou de modo algum a negar as alterações climáticas, só estou a querer dizer que elas se veem com médias e a sua mudança, não com o tempo que fazia no dia x
Já agora, choveu mesmo algo do outro mundo, houve negligência das autoridades alemães e/ou casas mal-construídas, uma mistura das duas? Não acompanhei a situação até de repente ouvir falar nesta tragédia de dezenas e dezenas de mortes...


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jul 2021 às 20:24)

Northern Lights disse:


> Não sei como após uma tragédia destas haja alguém que não acredite na teoria das Alterações Climáticas.
> 
> São cada vez mais evidentes


Infelizmente, não é um evento isolado, já são demasiados eventos para ser só coincidência, foram as ondas de calor nos EUA, Canadá e Rússia, agora estas chuvas torrenciais nalgumas partes da Europa, etc, as alterações climáticas e o aquecimento global são mais que evidentes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2021 às 20:49)

N_Fig disse:


> Como um climatologista (penso que do IPMA) disse hoje e bem, usar um evento isolado como "prova" das alterações climáticas é má ideia. Não estou de modo algum a negar as alterações climáticas, só estou a querer dizer que elas se veem com médias e a sua mudança, não com o tempo que fazia no dia x
> Já agora, choveu mesmo algo do outro mundo, houve negligência das autoridades alemães e/ou casas mal-construídas, uma mistura das duas? Não acompanhei a situação até de repente ouvir falar nesta tragédia de dezenas e dezenas de mortes...



Esta estação numa das zonas mais afectadas na Alemanha em *Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler, DE*  acumulou 72 mm no dia 14 e 17.5 no dia 13 https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IBADNE11/graph/2021-07-14/2021-07-14/daily e depois deixou de transmitir

148 mm em 48 horas é o que tenho lido na imprensa internacional. 

Mesmo assim, o nosso país já assistiu a precipitações dessas e nunca uma tragédia dessa dimensão. Ainda, em Novembro do ano passado, choveu mais de 100 mm em poucas horas no interior do concelho de Olhão e não aconteceu nenhuma tragédia, só inundações nada de mais grave.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2021 às 20:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta estação numa das zonas mais afectadas na Alemanha em *Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler, DE*  acumulou 72 mm no dia 14 e 17.5 no dia 13 https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IBADNE11/graph/2021-07-14/2021-07-14/daily e depois deixou de transmitir
> 
> 148 mm em 48 horas é o que tenho lido na imprensa internacional.
> 
> Mesmo assim, o nosso país já assistiu a precipitações dessas e nunca uma tragédia dessa dimensão. Ainda, em Novembro do ano passado, choveu mais de 100 mm em poucas horas no interior do concelho de Olhão e não aconteceu nenhuma tragédia, só inundações nada de mais grave.


Pois, também foi nisso que pensei, regime torrencial é comum em Portugal e cento e tal mm em 2/3 dias não é assim tão incomum nalguns lugares do Norte ou em montanhas, e nunca me lembro de nada assim por cá, no máximo meia dúzia de gente que morre a tentar atravessar zonas inundadas ou assim


----------



## hurricane (16 Jul 2021 às 21:10)

N_Fig disse:


> Pois, também foi nisso que pensei, regime torrencial é comum em Portugal e cento e tal mm em 2/3 dias não é assim tão incomum nalguns lugares do Norte ou em montanhas, e nunca me lembro de nada assim por cá, no máximo meia dúzia de gente que morre a tentar atravessar zonas inundadas ou assim



Penso que nao é comum chover essa quantidade aqui. Aqui em Bruxelas nao me recordo de ter chovido tanta quantidade seguida. No inverno costuma chover mas nada com esta intensidade. Além disso, aqui os terrenos sao muito mais planos e sem grandes declives, a agua nao tem mesmo por onde ir se nao permanecer nos terrenos. Eu vi zonas aqui na Bélgica inundadas que nunca pensei ver assim. Os rios transbordaram de forma incrível.

Edit: fui ver os valores e ontem choveu em Bruxelas quase 60mm em 24 horas e média diária nesta época do ano costuma ser de 2 mm.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2021 às 21:14)

hurricane disse:


> Penso que nao é comum chover essa quantidade aqui. Aqui em Bruxelas nao me recordo de ter chovido tanta quantidade seguida. No inverno costuma chover mas nada com esta intensidade. Além disso, aqui os terrenos sao muito mais planos e sem grandes declives, a agua nao tem mesmo por onde ir se nao permanecer nos terrenos. Eu vi zonas aqui na Bélgica inundadas que nunca pensei ver assim. Os rios transbordaram de forma incrível.


Também pensei no facto dessa zona ser muito plana, mas não consegui chegar à conclusão se "ajudava" ou não


----------



## hurricane (16 Jul 2021 às 21:17)

N_Fig disse:


> Também pensei no facto dessa zona ser muito plana, mas não consegui chegar à conclusão se "ajudava" ou não



Posso estar a dizer algo completamente errado mas dá a sensacao que o escoamento dos rios aqui é muito mais lento por ser uma zona baixa. A corrente dos rios é mais lenta a chegar ao mar.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2021 às 21:52)

hurricane disse:


> Posso estar a dizer algo completamente errado mas dá a sensacao que o escoamento dos rios aqui é muito mais lento por ser uma zona baixa. A corrente dos rios é mais lenta a chegar ao mar.


Sim, faz sentido, a força motriz (neste caso a diferença de altitude) é menor, logo a velocidade da água é menor


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jul 2021 às 21:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta estação numa das zonas mais afectadas na Alemanha em *Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler, DE*  acumulou 72 mm no dia 14 e 17.5 no dia 13 https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IBADNE11/graph/2021-07-14/2021-07-14/daily e depois deixou de transmitir
> 
> 148 mm em 48 horas é o que tenho lido na imprensa internacional.
> 
> Mesmo assim, o nosso país já assistiu a precipitações dessas e nunca uma tragédia dessa dimensão. Ainda, em Novembro do ano passado, choveu mais de 100 mm em poucas horas no interior do concelho de Olhão e não aconteceu nenhuma tragédia, só inundações nada de mais grave.


Ainda o ano passado aqui em Portalegre, choveu 150mm em 24 horas, e nada de grave se passou.
Pode ter localmente chovido mais nesses locais sem se saber, não há estações em todo o lado.


----------



## David sf (17 Jul 2021 às 10:09)

Northern Lights disse:


> Não sei como após uma tragédia destas haja alguém que não acredite na teoria das Alterações Climáticas.
> 
> São cada vez mais evidentes


----------



## David sf (17 Jul 2021 às 11:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ainda o ano passado aqui em Portalegre, choveu 150mm em 24 horas, e nada de grave se passou.
> Pode ter localmente chovido mais nesses locais sem se saber, não há estações em todo o lado.



Uma área enorme, nas montanhas de Eifel, que drenam directamente para a margem esquerda do Reno no troço entre Koblenz e Koln, registou precipitações muito superiores a 100mm em cerca de 12 horas (tarde de dia 14). Isto após um dia (13) que registou uns 50mm, ou seja, o solo já estava bastante saturado. Não se compara a ter chovido 150mm bem espaçados ao longo de 24 horas em solos com boa capacidade de infiltração.

Estações do Wunderground em zonas "não servidas" por estações oficiais:

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/INETTERS8/graph/2021-07-14/2021-07-14/daily

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IHELLE21/graph/2021-07-14/2021-07-14/daily


----------



## romeupaz (17 Jul 2021 às 11:42)

David sf disse:


>


Uma foto de um local onde pode até nem ter chovido o mesmo que em outro não prova nada.

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (17 Jul 2021 às 11:55)

romeupaz disse:


> Uma foto de um local onde pode até nem ter chovido o mesmo que em outro não prova nada.
> 
> Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk



Pois não. Mas o facto de a maior cheia registada ter acontecido em 1852 já desmonta o argumento daqueles que pretendem usar um evento isolado para justificar tendências climáticas globais.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2021 às 16:51)

*Cheias fazem 157 mortos no centro da Europa. “É verdadeiramente devastador” *

“Em algumas áreas, não víamos tanta chuva há 100 anos”, alertou Andreas Friedrich, um meteorologista alemão, sobre aquele que é o pior desastre natural a atingir o país nos últimos anos. Cerca de 1300 pessoas estão desaparecidas em Ahrweiler, a sul de Colónia. Bélgica, Luxemburgo e Países Baixos também foram afectados pelo mau tempo. Bélgica pediu assistência à UE.

“Nunca vimos um desastre destes, é verdadeiramente devastador": a primeira-ministra do estado da Renânia-Palatinado, Malu Dreyer, caracteriza assim as cheias “catastróficas” que atingem a Alemanha, mas também a Bélgica, Luxemburgo e Países Baixos. As imagens são esclarecedoras quanto à dimensão da tragédia que já causou mais de 157 mortes nestes quatro países. E os responsáveis avisam que o número de óbitos deverá subir nas próximas horas, quando ainda há mais de mil desaparecidos.

https://www.publico.pt/2021/07/16/m...-cheias-alemanha-ha-mil-desaparecidos-1970603


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2021 às 20:53)

Já percebo o porquê de em Viena os meses de Verão serem os mais chuvosos... dias consecutivos de tempestades até agora e hoje parece dos piores, aliás até díria histórico.

Chove copiosamente há 2 horas, algumas estações já a chegar aos 100 mm... pode haver problemas no Danúbio, vamos ver...


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jul 2021 às 21:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já percebo o porquê de em Viena os meses de Verão serem os mais chuvosos... dias consecutivos de tempestades até agora e hoje parece dos piores, aliás até díria histórico.
> 
> Chove copiosamente há 2 horas, algumas estações já a chegar aos 100 mm... pode haver problemas no Danúbio, vamos ver...


Pois, tens de te habituar, o clima de viena, é bem diferente do lisboeta, os meses de verão são os mais chuvosos aí.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jul 2021 às 21:13)

David sf disse:


> Uma área enorme, nas montanhas de Eifel, que drenam directamente para a margem esquerda do Reno no troço entre Koblenz e Koln, registou precipitações muito superiores a 100mm em cerca de 12 horas (tarde de dia 14). Isto após um dia (13) que registou uns 50mm, ou seja, o solo já estava bastante saturado. Não se compara a ter chovido 150mm bem espaçados ao longo de 24 horas em solos com boa capacidade de infiltração.
> 
> Estações do Wunderground em zonas "não servidas" por estações oficiais:
> 
> ...


Mesmo assim, não é nada que não tenha acontecido em Portugal nalguns períodos mais chuvosos. É que já aconteceu neste século termos lugares com meses consecutivos com 400 mm ou mais (uma parte dos quais em regime torrencial parecido com o que referes) e houve cheias, pode ter morrido meia dúzia de pessoas irresponsáveis e/ou com azar, mas nada comparado com o que se passa na Alemanha


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2021 às 21:25)

Hallein, Salzburgo:
Hoje


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2021 às 21:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já percebo o porquê de em Viena os meses de Verão serem os mais chuvosos... dias consecutivos de tempestades até agora e hoje parece dos piores, aliás até díria histórico.
> 
> Chove copiosamente há 2 horas, algumas estações já a chegar aos 100 mm... pode haver problemas no Danúbio, vamos ver...



*95,3 mm* em Viena (Hohe Warte), a 1,4 mm do recorde diário de Julho.


----------



## Revenge (17 Jul 2021 às 22:47)

Digam-me uma coisa, o que aconteceu na Alemanha e na Bélgica também pode um dia acontecer em Portugal se tivermos azar, ou cá é muito mais improvável de acontecer devido à nossa localização?


----------



## Mammatus (17 Jul 2021 às 23:10)

Animação na Sicília e na Calábria






https://www.euclid.org/realtime.html


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jul 2021 às 23:31)

Revenge disse:


> Digam-me uma coisa, o que aconteceu na Alemanha e na Bélgica também pode um dia acontecer em Portugal se tivermos azar, ou cá é muito mais improvável de acontecer devido à nossa localização?


Valores de precipitação daquela ordem já aconteceram. Ou a pergunta é sobre a possibilidade de haver a tragédia em termos humanos?


----------



## Revenge (18 Jul 2021 às 02:15)

N_Fig disse:


> Valores de precipitação daquela ordem já aconteceram. Ou a pergunta é sobre a possibilidade de haver a tragédia em termos humanos?



Não me recordo de em Portugal existir uma catástrofe causada por chuva daquela dimensão. Cidades completamente alagadas, deslizamento de terras, etc etc.

Estou a falar de Portugal Continental, na Madeira recordo já aconteceu algo similar.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2021 às 03:28)

Revenge disse:


> Não me recordo de em Portugal existir uma catástrofe causada por chuva daquela dimensão. Cidades completamente alagas, deslizamento de terras, etc etc.
> 
> Estou a falar de Portugal Continental, na Madeira recordo já aconteceu algo similar.


Eu também não. Sinceramente, mesmo a situação na Madeira é difícil de comparar porque embora tenha realmente morrido bastante gente, também choveu muito mais que agora na Alemanha


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2021 às 08:20)

Revenge disse:


> Não me recordo de em Portugal existir uma catástrofe causada por chuva daquela dimensão. Cidades completamente alagadas, deslizamento de terras, etc etc.
> 
> Estou a falar de Portugal Continental, na Madeira recordo já aconteceu algo similar.



Já aconteceu no passado:

*Cheias de 1967 na região de Lisboa ( Capa do Século Ilustrado de dezembro 1967)*






*Vítimas cerca de 700 mortos, milhares de desalojados.*

Áreas afetadas região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo

As *cheias de 1967 na região de Lisboa* foram causadas por fortes chuvas na madrugada de 25 para 26 de Novembro de 1967. *Causaram cerca de 700 mortes e a destruição de 20 mil casas*[1], constituindo a pior catástrofe na região lisboeta desde o grande sismo de 1755.

*As condições meteorológicas:*

Na madrugada de 25 para 26 de novembro de 1967, fruto de uma depressão meteorológica que percorreu todo o Vale do Tejo, precipitação intensa e concentrada provocou cheias em toda a região de Lisboa, atingindo sobretudo os concelhos de Loures — do qual fazia parte na altura o actual concelho de Odivelas, que foi afectado nas freguesias à época de Póvoa de Santo Adrião, Olival Basto e Odivelas —, Vila Franca de Xira e Arruda dos Vinhos. A precipitação destas fortes chuvadas equivaleu a um quinto da precipitação anual. Na estação meteorológica da Gago Coutinho no concelho de Lisboa foram registados 115.6 mm de precipitação num período de apenas 24 horas[2] e na de São Julião do Tojal no concelho de Loures 111 mm em apenas 5 horas (entre as 19h e as 24h de dia 25 de novembro).[3]

Várias causas contribuíram para a gravidade das cheias[3]: as bacias hidrográficas da região lisboeta têm áreas reduzidas e tempos de resposta curtos (2 horas); a drenagem tinha sido dificultada pela construção ao longo dos cursos de água, pela falta de limpeza dos rios e ribeiras, e, em muitos pontos, pela canalização subterrânea com dimensão insuficiente.


https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheias_de_1967_na_região_de_Lisboa


IPMA ( o número real de mortos nunca virá a ser conhecido pois havia muita censura pelo regime na altura mas foram certamente várias centenas).


*Cheia Rio Tejo, dia 26 de Nov.1967

Auge da Cheia no Rio Tejo, dia 26 e 26 do Novembro de 1967*

CIRE IM, I.P.

Morreram cerca de 500 pessoas, grande número de casas ficaram gravemente danificadas e foram destruídos muitos quilómetros de infra-estruturas... _(SNPC)_

Tratou-se de um dos mais violentos temporais jamais registado na Área Metropolitana de Lisboa (AML). Era sábado e, entre as 18 e as 24 horas, registaram-se 92 milímetros de pluviosidade. Uma cheia inusitada do Tejo fez 500 mortos e milhares de desalojados, sobretudo em Loures. A tragédia assumiu tais proporções que, dizem os jornais da época, "havia cadáveres a boiar"... _(Arquivo jn.pt, 2002/09/07)_

Lama Mortal - Há prédios ruídos, carros arrastados, barracas desfeitas, animais afogados, milhares de desalojados e sobretudo centenas de mortos - 427 segundo dados oficiais, 458 segundo o balanço da imprensa, muitos mais segundo a especulação que a censura causa. É de todo o modo uma enorme tragédia a cheia da Grande Lisboa na madrugada de 26 de Novembro de 1967. Um manto de lama e pedras desce dos montes para cobrir casas, bairros e até aldeias inteiras.

A região de Vila Franca de Xira é a mais sacrificada (morrendo na povoação de Quintas a maioria da população)mas o número de vítimas em zonas de intensa construção, como Loures e Oeiras, faz supor que o planeamento teria poupado vidas... _(Portugal Século XX, Joaquim Vieira)_


Nota: Informação recolhida nos arquivos do SNMG e IM, I.P..

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/ev...pt/educativa/eventos.historial/1960/index.jsp


----------



## Revenge (18 Jul 2021 às 12:05)

Snifa disse:


> Já aconteceu no passado:
> 
> *Cheias de 1967 na região de Lisboa ( Capa do Século Ilustrado de dezembro 1967)*



Mesmo assim, ai só afetou a zona de Lisboa. Este caso está a afetar 3 Países.


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2021 às 12:16)

Revenge disse:


> Mesmo assim, ai só afetou a zona de Lisboa. Este caso está a afetar 3 Países.



É natural, o Rio Reno e seus afluentes cobrem uma área enorme, praticamente o dobro das bacias  do Douro ou Tejo.







Comprimento: 1 230 km.

Área da bacia: 185 000 km²

Fluxo: 2 300 m³/s.

Eu não conheço a geografia/orografia da região, a eventual impermeabilização excessiva dos solos, nem o seu nivel de saturação na altura, assim como o estado de limpeza ou não das linhas de água, nem a capacidade de encaixe das barragens, mas uma coisa me parece certa, algo correu terrivelmente mal, num conjunto de factores  que contribuiram para tal tragédia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jul 2021 às 13:24)

Sistema de cheias do Danúbio foi ativado em várias cidades da Áustria e Alemanha, por Viena o "Novo Danúbio" está a ser usado para aquilo que foi construído e a desviar a água para este canal. Quase 7000 m^3/s são esperados nas próximas horas. 

A Alemanha não tem descanço para cheias esta semana...


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2021 às 14:29)

Snifa disse:


> Eu não conheço a geografia/orografia da região, a eventual impermeabilização excessiva dos solos, nem o seu nivel de saturação na altura, assim como o estado de limpeza ou não das linhas de água, nem a capacidade de encaixe das barragens, mas uma coisa me parece certa, algo correu terrivelmente mal, num conjunto de factores que contribuiram para tal tragédia.


A orografia eu conheço: é praticamente inexistente... Claro que há algumas colinas, mas montanhas a sério é algo que não existe naquela zona, é raro o ponto sequer com mais de 500 m


----------



## Pek (19 Jul 2021 às 10:57)

É evidente que tem havido um problema de planeamento territorial e uma incapacidade de adaptação à realidade hidrográfica do entorno (ocupação de meandros e margens de inundação) face a um episódio com um período de retorno de 100 anos nessa área. Quanto às chuvas torrenciais, não foi muito, pelos padrões mediterrânicos . Tomo o exemplo da borrasca Gloria em 2020, que deixou *800 mm* de chuva em pouco mais de 48 horas (*542 mm* em 20 horas) em partes da província de Alicante e com grandes áreas superiores a 200-250 mm no Mediterrâneo Ibérico. O número de mortos foi de 17 (incluindo uma impressionante tempestade marítima, grandes nevões e ventos muito fortes):


Mais detalhes e imagens nesta série de publicações (páginas 4-8):
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2020.10241/pagina-4

No episódio actual na Alemanha ocidental, pouco mais de 180 mm em 72 horas, uma precipitação torrencial "baixa" em comparação com o que estamos habituados nesta parte do Mediterrâneo:


Esta imagem talvez torne mais claro o que aconteceu:

Numa área onde tais episódios já ocorreram no passado (período de retorno de cerca de 100 anos):

A água está sempre à procura do seu caminho. Nunca comete erros.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2021 às 13:18)

fhff disse:


> Altenburg (Alemanha). Antes e depois.





N_Fig disse:


> Como um climatologista (penso que do IPMA) disse hoje e bem, usar um evento isolado como "prova" das alterações climáticas é má ideia. Não estou de modo algum a negar as alterações climáticas, só estou a querer dizer que elas se veem com médias e a sua mudança, não com o tempo que fazia no dia x
> Já agora, choveu mesmo algo do outro mundo, houve negligência das autoridades alemães e/ou casas mal-construídas, uma mistura das duas? Não acompanhei a situação até de repente ouvir falar nesta tragédia de dezenas e dezenas de mortes...



As fotos de comparação "antes e depois", na publicação citada acima, mostram que não há dúvida de algo muito errado e/ou inédito: toda aquela povoação está claramente num leito de cheia e/ou aquele vale nunca foi um leito de cheia? Pela orografia evidente nas fotos penso que permite concluir que é e sempre foi um leito de cheia. Mas cheias que invalidassem a construção naquela área talvez só tenham acontecido há centenas de anos e esta seja simplesmente um fenómeno com um período de recorrência bem superior a 100 anos inserido na variabilidade "normal". Mas se fenómenos com este período de recorrência começam a acontecer com um período cada vez menor, aí sim, pode-se começar a inferir uma alteração climática. Quanto à negligência ela é por demais evidente, mas tão normal que nem sequer passa por negligência. Sublinho que ignorar a topografia e geomorfologia de uma região obviamente indicando que com maior ou menor período de recorrência acontecem eventos extremos de alteração da paisagem, mesmo que os fenómenos meteorológicos não tenham registos históricos é uma negligência inerente ao próprio comportamento humano o qual sempre associa às suas acções um grau de risco e nunca uma certeza absoluta de segurança.



David sf disse:


> Pois não. Mas o facto de a maior cheia registada ter acontecido em 1852 já desmonta o argumento daqueles que pretendem usar um evento isolado para justificar tendências climáticas globais.


 A foto pode ser de um local que não está na zona mais atingida. No entanto concordo que usar um evento isolado, ao qual está sempre associado um período de retorno, é até contraproducente se se quiser demonstrar a existência das alterações climáticas. Mais ainda quando é óbvio que aquilo que em primeiro lugar se tem alterado é a própria paisagem e ocupação pelas construções humanas. Os registos em zonas não alteradas pela humanidade, aí sim, o aumento de eventos com consequências extremas de alteração da paisagem são uma prova bem mais fiável.



Revenge disse:


> Não me recordo de em Portugal existir uma catástrofe causada por chuva daquela dimensão. Cidades completamente alagadas, deslizamento de terras, etc etc.
> 
> Estou a falar de Portugal Continental, na Madeira recordo já aconteceu algo similar.



Como já foi referido por outros membros, 1967, por exemplo, mas também muitos outros eventos que rapidamente passam ao esquecimento,1979, 1983 só para citar dois. Mas no século dezanove há muitos, 1876, por exemplo, assim só de memória da consulta de registos.


----------



## Hawk (19 Jul 2021 às 13:18)

Alemanha recebeu alerta sobre as cheias, mas ninguém agiu | Mau tempo | PÚBLICO (publico.pt)

Pelas imagens que foram aparecendo, este evento na Alemanha teve caractetísticas de aluvião, mais do que de uma "mera" cheia. Muita matéria sólida e elevada energia cinética. Nem foi preciso haver muita energia potencial (como pontualmente acontece na Madeira devido ao desnível) para haver estragos muito importantes como casas arrastadas.

Vi várias reportagens em que pessoas diferentes diziam "na Alemanha não se morre de inundações, isso é nos países pobres".

Creio que houve um exacerbar do "bystander effect" quer entre a população quer nas autoridades. As pessoas confiam demasiado nas autoridades e as autoridades nas pessoas o que leva a apatia e impreparação. Há tempos contaram-me uma história chocante na Suiça de uma pessoa que caiu acidentalmente numa linha de caminho de ferro numa estação de comboio. Ficou ferido e não se conseguia mover. A estação estava cheia de pessoas e ninguém fez nada. Passaram-se uns 7 ou 8 minutos até que um comboio passou e atropelou mortalmente a pessoa que tinha caido à linha. Toda a gente pensou que o "sistema" ia funcionar e que o comboio não ia passar naquela linha. Este é também um problema do mundo desenvolvido.


----------



## Pek (19 Jul 2021 às 16:41)

Hawk disse:


> Pelas imagens que foram aparecendo, este evento na Alemanha teve caractetísticas de aluvião, mais do que de uma "mera" cheia. Muita matéria sólida e elevada energia cinética. Nem foi preciso haver muita energia potencial (como pontualmente acontece na Madeira devido ao desnível) para haver estragos muito importantes como casas arrastadas.



Sim, é um caso aparente de violentas inundações repentinas, razão pela qual mencionei acima a comparação com as chuvas torrenciais mediterrânicas. Contudo, a causa da catástrofe continua a ser a ocupação de parte do leito maior, meandros, margens e zonas naturais de descongestionamento da inundação (lugares essenciais para reduzir a carga, velocidade, arrastamento de materiais e que nunca devem ser ocupados). Infelizmente, temos demasiadas experiências com isso no Sul da Europa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jul 2021 às 02:39)

Hawk disse:


> A estação estava cheia de pessoas e ninguém fez nada.


Eu diria mais que isso é uma coisa não propriamente de país desenvolvido mas sim cultural da Europa do Norte. Se fosse em Portugal todas essas pessoas teriam saído do sítio onde estão para ajudar o ferido na linha, mesmo antes inclusive de as autoridades chegarem...


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jul 2021 às 13:00)

Olá a todos!
Depois de uma longa ausência motivada por N fatores pessoais, informo que a partir de Outubro começarei a reportar de um local porreiro para quem gosta de invernos fresquinhos... Varsóvia!
Quando estiver lá instalado, tenciono comprar uma netamo para lá, e ir reportando o que de mais interessante se passar por lá!
Abraço!


----------



## N_Fig (20 Jul 2021 às 17:42)

mr. phillip disse:


> Olá a todos!
> Depois de uma longa ausência motivada por N fatores pessoais, informo que a partir de Outubro começarei a reportar de um local porreiro para quem gosta de invernos fresquinhos... Varsóvia!
> Quando estiver lá instalado, tenciono comprar uma netamo para lá, e ir reportando o que de mais interessante se passar por lá!
> Abraço!


Bem-vindo de volta! Agora por causa dos últimos concursos aqui no fórum fui ver por curisoidade as minhas performances antigas e reparei que há muito utilizadores que têm estado inativos, é bom ver um deles de volta à atividade


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jul 2021 às 18:00)

mr. phillip disse:


> Olá a todos!
> Depois de uma longa ausência motivada por N fatores pessoais, informo que a partir de Outubro começarei a reportar de um local porreiro para quem gosta de invernos fresquinhos... Varsóvia!
> Quando estiver lá instalado, tenciono comprar uma netamo para lá, e ir reportando o que de mais interessante se passar por lá!
> Abraço!


Foste para longe vizinho , boa sorte nesta nova etapa da tua vida  Abraço 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jul 2021 às 18:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Foste para longe vizinho , boa sorte nesta nova etapa da tua vida  Abraço
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


Irei para longe, sim. Surgiu uma boa oportunidade profissional e a minha vida pessoal permite-o agora. Obrigado!  

Enviado do meu SM-G996B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2021 às 19:23)

As catastróficas inundações na Roménia desde o dia 17 de Julho... Os problemas começaram na noite de quinta-feira, quando foi registrada uma precipitação recorde:* 223 litros de água por metro quadrado em apenas cinco horas*.

StiriNews




Insane Weather




Știrile PRO TV


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jul 2021 às 00:14)

E Viena (e o resto do país) vai fechar o mês com mais tempestades, vamos a ver se o recorde mensal de precipitação ainda não é renovado.

Por agora, assim:


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2021 às 12:44)

Na A1 (auto-estrada perto de Parma) em Itália, a queda brutal de granizo, partiu os vidros todos dos carros. Surreal


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2021 às 19:20)

Para acompanhamento dos temporais que continuam a afectar diariamente grande parte do continente europeu:

- no Disasters News: https://www.youtube.com/c/looove010disastersnews/videos

- no Wild WeatherUS: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgbZUptqe0YlOcQCN5kbZ2w/videos


----------



## blade (29 Jul 2021 às 10:39)




----------



## Pek (31 Jul 2021 às 22:26)

Espectacular fotografia do meu irmão Carlos esta tarde em Oropesa del Mar (província de Castellón):






Muito perto, em Peñíscola, saraiva gigante

P.S.: La Rápita (província de Tarragona) 

Neve nos Pirenéus


----------



## Pek (31 Jul 2021 às 23:51)

SCM na "minha" ilha neste momento:












P.S.: Três vídeos da minha casa:


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2021 às 20:11)

*Incêndios devastam sul da Europa e obrigam a retirar moradores e turistas*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ropa-e-obrigam-a-retirar-moradores-e-turistas

Até agora, temos sido poupados e ainda bem que o Verão está a ser mais suave por cá.


----------



## Revenge (2 Ago 2021 às 00:54)

> *Up to +47 °C in Greece on Monday, challenging the European all-time highest temperature record, with the extreme heatwave intensifying as we head into early August*



https://www.severe-weather.eu/europ...Pc1GKTBZvvCRmQyvXBj3WwO0OlSel9jtRhhu887HaVSUQ


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Ago 2021 às 12:30)

Que contraste absurdo...


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2021 às 20:49)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Que contraste absurdo...


Esse contraste está a permitir que tenhamos até agora, um verão calmo relativamente aos incêndios, já outros países do mediterrâneo principalmente, não podem dizer o mesmo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2021 às 18:04)

A poucos kms a Norte de Atenas é este o cenário


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2021 às 18:23)

Langadas (Grécia) *47,1 °C




*


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2021 às 22:06)

Análise posterior  http://www.emcc.mgm.gov.tr/monitoring.aspx

+


----------



## blade (6 Ago 2021 às 11:02)




----------



## hurricane (7 Ago 2021 às 21:05)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-scenes-hit-greece-as-athens-besieged-by-fire

Na Grécia a situacao está mesmo fora de controlo.


----------



## Pek (10 Ago 2021 às 20:48)

Lentini (Ilha de Sicília) *47,0 °C *hoje.


----------



## Pek (11 Ago 2021 às 14:29)

Siracusa (Ilha de Sicília) *48,8 °C *hoje. Possível novo recorde europeu de temperatura máxima absoluta ainda por confirmar.


P.S.: Vista da estação



P.S.2: Parcialmente confirmado. Não há razão para invalidar os dados de acordo com o SIAS. Uma revisão e uma avaliação mais precisas serão feitas numa fase posterior.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Ago 2021 às 19:04)

São recordes atrás de recordes, ontem foi na Tunísia, hoje na Itália e também destronando o recorde  europeu, de 48°c registado na Grécia no ano de 2003 






Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## J.S. (11 Ago 2021 às 22:20)

48,0 C fui no Grecia em 1977 na Elefsina Aeroporto. Em Ingles: I have never seen that records measured by agrometeo stations were accepted and for good reasons. When we look at WMO we see guidelines for agrometeo stations and for climatological stations. These guidelines are vastly different in which the agro statiosn for instance can be sited far more enclosed and on the whole are far less rigid than for climatological stations. Precisely since for climate we want to know the values that are influenced by the region but not by microscale effects (trees and buildings within 200 metres for example)....But in times where records are something to aspire for (it seems) especially media and I bet some weahterbuffs WANT this to be accepted To me: not so much. It needs to be a value from a station that measures according to WMO guidelines for climatological stations. 
Note that I commented a time ago tha the 42,6 for Lingen as a new record for Germany was very doubtful (just across the Dutch border with a large difference with nearby Dutch KNMI stations (2-3 C) and last year it was indeed disallowed to the DWD. The siting of the station is much like this one in Syracusa also I think the values of Syracusa are also similarly different than the values in 2019 at Lingen.

So to me...we need climatological stations and strange excursions need to be researched also.


----------



## Pek (11 Ago 2021 às 23:20)

Esta é uma questão antiga. De facto, a OMM não valida os registos das redes agrometeorológicas, por muito oficiais e fiáveis que sejam (isto já aconteceu com os 48,5 °C de Catenanuova), mas não é menos verdade que, por vezes, aceita registos oficiais de redes climáticas que se sabe serem erros. Neste debate podemos encontrar estações de agências meteorológicas nacionais com pior manutenção e localização do que outras de redes locais. O oposto também pode acontecer, é claro.
No meu caso particular, tendo a aceitar a opinião dos dois maiores especialistas mundiais que conheço sobre o tema das temperaturas extremas:



Dito isto, continua a ser um valor a ser estudado em mais pormenor. Teremos de esperar.


----------



## Costa (12 Ago 2021 às 00:05)

A estação WMO de Siracusa registou apenas 38°C de máxima hoje, é uma diferença de 10°C

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=16464&ano=2021&mes=8&day=11&hora=0&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Pek (12 Ago 2021 às 01:18)

Costa disse:


> A estação WMO de Siracusa registou apenas 38°C de máxima hoje, é uma diferença de 10°C
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=16464&ano=2021&mes=8&day=11&hora=0&min=0&ndays=30



Sim, essa é a estação costeira afectada pela brisa do mar. A estação do possível recorde é cerca de 13 km no interior. É bem possível que tenha sido também afectada por um ligeiro efeito foehn (a influência do relevo na Sicília é muito importante). Aqui é explicado:


O gráfico da estação mostra como uma mudança do vento quebra estas condições por volta das 11:50 UTC, fazendo com que a temperatura desça 8 °C e que a humidade suba significativamente. 






Tudo isto e muitas outras coisas (tamanho do abrigo ou possível sobreaquecimento, por exemplo) terão de ser estudadas em profundidade agora. Estamos apenas no início do processo. Há ainda um longo caminho a percorrer para que este registo se torne válido ou fiável. 

A propósito, hoje algumas outras estações sicilianas da rede SIAS atingiram valores extremos em torno ou acima dos 47 °C: 47,4 °C em Paternò, 46.9 °C em Lentini (47,1 °C ontem).


----------



## Pek (12 Ago 2021 às 01:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> São recordes atrás de recordes, ontem foi na Tunísia, hoje na Itália e também destronando o recorde  europeu, de 48°c registado na Grécia no ano de 2003
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kairouan hoje *50,3 °C*, possível novo recorde nacional para a Tunísia.


----------



## GSM2046 (12 Ago 2021 às 20:55)

https://www.severe-weather.eu/europ...e-cyclone-medicane-alike-black-sea-impact-mk/


----------



## joralentejano (13 Ago 2021 às 14:14)

Assustador o que se passa em diversos países.
Fortes cheias na Turquia:


----------



## Pek (13 Ago 2021 às 15:24)

Andújar-Meteoclimatic (província de Jaén): 46,0 °C.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Ago 2021 às 18:28)

Córdoba - Urb Los Amigos (MeteoClimatic): *46,4ºC*
Montoro - Córdoba (AEMET): *46,1ºC


*
Hoje a AEMET previa 44ºC para Córdova, amanhã prevê 47ºC. Onde irão chegar estes locais?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Ago 2021 às 21:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Córdoba - Urb Los Amigos (MeteoClimatic): *46,4ºC*
> Montoro - Córdoba (AEMET): *46,1ºC
> *
> Hoje a AEMET previa 44ºC para Córdova, amanhã prevê 47ºC. Onde irão chegar estes locais?


A meu ver, a não ser que ocorra algo que mude as previsões dum dia para o outro, é quase certo que ultrapassarão o máximo ibérico de 47,3ºC da Amareleja de 1 de agosto de 2003...


----------



## Mammatus (13 Ago 2021 às 23:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Assustador o que se passa em diversos países.
> Fortes cheias na Turquia:



Águas anormalmente quentes no Mar Negro que geraram uma tempestade semelhante aos "medicane" no Mediterrâneo.


----------



## Pek (14 Ago 2021 às 15:20)

Écija-AEMET (província de Sevilha): 46,5 °C (16:00).
Córdova Aeroporto-AEMET: 46,0 °C (16:10).

P.S.: Montoro-AEMET (província de Córdova): 46,5 °C (16:00)


----------



## Skizzo (14 Ago 2021 às 16:00)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> A meu ver, a não ser que ocorra algo que mude as previsões dum dia para o outro, é quase certo que ultrapassarão o máximo ibérico de 47,3ºC da Amareleja de 1 de agosto de 2003...



Não era 47,4ºC?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Ago 2021 às 17:01)

Skizzo disse:


> Não era 47,4ºC?


Não, 47,3ºC segundo a página oficial do IPMA: 
Extremos meteorológicos

Mas mesmo que os 47,4ºC estivessem corretos, caramba, é só uma diferença de 0,1ºC!


----------



## Skizzo (14 Ago 2021 às 17:06)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Não, 47,3ºC segundo a página oficial do IPMA:
> Extremos meteorológicos
> 
> Mas mesmo que os 47,4ºC estivessem corretos, caramba, é só uma diferença de 0,1ºC!


Sim, mas 0,1ºC pode ser a diferença entre manter o recorde ibérico ou não 
De qualquer forma, alteraram recentemente para 47,3ºC porque durante anos esteve 47,4ºC nesse mesmo webpage


----------



## Pek (14 Ago 2021 às 17:34)

Montoro-AEMET (província de Córdova): *46,9 °C* (17:00).
Córdova Aeroporto-AEMET: *46,7 °C* (18:10).

P.S.: Córdova Aeroporto: *46,9 °C*. O recorde absoluto de Espanha para a rede principal da AEMET é igualado.


----------



## Thomar (14 Ago 2021 às 17:40)

Skizzo disse:


> Sim, mas 0,1ºC pode ser a diferença entre manter o recorde ibérico ou não
> De qualquer forma, alteraram recentemente para 47,3ºC porque durante anos esteve 47,4ºC nesse mesmo webpage


É verdade os +47,4°C.
Durante uns anos a temperatura atingida na Amareleja foi de +47,3°C,
Depois durante mais uns anos foi de +47,4°C
E agora voltàmos atràs, não faz sentido... :-|


----------



## Pek (14 Ago 2021 às 17:50)

Montoro-AEMET (província de Córdova): *47,2 °C* (17:10).


----------



## Skizzo (14 Ago 2021 às 18:25)

Está quase


----------



## joralentejano (14 Ago 2021 às 18:30)

*47,2ºC* numa estação da cidade de Córdova (MeteoClimatic)


----------



## Skizzo (14 Ago 2021 às 18:32)

Estou curioso para ver as mínimas em Xaém.


----------



## Pek (14 Ago 2021 às 18:43)

joralentejano disse:


> *47,2ºC* numa estação da cidade de Córdova (MeteoClimatic)


As duas primeiras estações desta lista estão localizadas em telhados e terraços, em superfícies que podem gerar sobreaquecimento.

A menos que haja surpresas de última hora, Amareleja manterá o seu recorde ibérico de temperatura máxima absoluta. Mas com Montoro nunca se sabe


----------



## Skizzo (14 Ago 2021 às 19:19)

Amanhã ainda é dia  Mesmo que não seja, é uma questão de tempo.
Espanha tem várias zonas com potencial para quebrar o record, seja a região de Córdova, Granada, Múrcia, e até mesmo o interior da comunidade valenciana, como em Xátiva.


----------



## Pek (14 Ago 2021 às 20:25)

Skizzo disse:


> Amanhã ainda é dia  Mesmo que não seja, é uma questão de tempo.
> Espanha tem várias zonas com potencial para quebrar o record, seja a região de Córdova, Granada, Múrcia, e até mesmo o interior da comunidade valenciana, como em Xátiva.


Sim, de facto, as condições de amanhã ainda serão tórridas, embora teoricamente um pouco piores do que hoje para a maior parte do vale do Guadalquivir. No entanto, não será a primeira vez que haverá surpresas... 

Em termos de potencial, existem certamente várias áreas com muita capacidade, mas o que é claro é que o recorde de Amareleja é muito difícil de bater. Mais do que muitos meteoloucos espanhóis esperavam (não é o meu caso ).


----------



## Pek (14 Ago 2021 às 20:40)

-26,5 °C vs 41,2 °C no mesmo ano. Torremocha del Jiloca (província de Teruel).


----------



## Pek (14 Ago 2021 às 23:11)

Albacete  _Reventón seco _em espanhol.


----------



## Pek (14 Ago 2021 às 23:20)

Possível registo de 47,4 °C em Montoro. Amanhã conheceremos o resultado final.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Ago 2021 às 00:32)

47,4ºC em Montoro ultrapassaria os 47,3ºC na Amareleja...


----------



## Pek (15 Ago 2021 às 01:04)

42,1 °C em Castellón, à 1:30 da manhã, como resultado dos _reventones cálidos 

_

Entretanto, em Villaceid (província de Leão) 6 °C. Diversidade ibérica


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Ago 2021 às 01:40)

Pek disse:


> 42,1 °C em Castellón, à 1:30 da manhã, como resultado dos _reventones cálidos
> 
> _
> 
> Entretanto, em Villaceid (província de Leão) 6 °C. Diversidade ibérica


"Reventones cálidos" é, na realidade, outra maneira de designar o que toda a comunidade científica conhece como efeito Föehn...


----------



## Pek (15 Ago 2021 às 02:59)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> "Reventones cálidos" é, na realidade, outra maneira de designar o que toda a comunidade científica conhece como efeito Föehn...


Não, são fenómenos muito muito diferentes. Seria uma espécie de _downburst _dos três que existem: húmido (_wet_), seco (_dry_) e quente (_heat_). 
Em particular, o _heat downburst_ ou _heat_ _burst_ (reventón cálido) é um caso especial de _downburst_ (reventón) que ocorre quando a corrente descendente, após passar pela camada de ar relativamente quente e seco onde está a acelerar, e depois de toda a água ter evaporado em forma líquida, encontra uma camada estável, relativamente fria e húmida perto da superfície, mas suficientemente fina para não impedir que a corrente descendente atinja o solo. O resultado é um aquecimento brusco e intenso do ar e, muitas vezes, uma diminuição da humidade na superfície.

Ocorre normalmente na fase de decadência de uma trovoada e principalmente à noite ou nas primeiras horas da manhã, quando a temperatura à superfície é mais baixa do que na camada de ar imediatamente acima (inversão nocturna).

















Exemplo. Aumento de 10 °C em poucos minutos, rajadas de vento de 115 km/h e diminuição da humidade de 65% para 20%.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Ago 2021 às 03:11)

Pek disse:


> Não, são fenómenos muito muito diferentes. Seria uma espécie de _downburst _dos três que existem: húmido (_wet_), seco (_dry_) e quente (_heat_).
> Em particular, o _heat downburst_ ou _heat_ _burst_ (reventón cálido) é um caso especial de _downburst_ (reventón) que ocorre quando a corrente descendente, após passar pela camada de ar relativamente quente e seco onde está a acelerar, e depois de toda a água ter evaporado em forma líquida, encontra uma camada estável, relativamente fria e húmida perto da superfície, mas suficientemente fina para não impedir que a corrente descendente atinja o solo. O resultado é um aquecimento brusco e intenso do ar e, muitas vezes, uma diminuição da humidade na superfície.
> 
> Ocorre normalmente na fase de decadência de uma trovoada e principalmente à noite ou nas primeiras horas da manhã, quando a temperatura à superfície é mais baixa do que na camada de ar imediatamente acima (inversão nocturna).
> ...


Está certo... Lembro-me de ter vivido este fenómeno quando estive na praia da Falésia em agosto de 2018!


----------



## Pek (15 Ago 2021 às 15:49)

Murcia-AEMET: *46,1 °C* agora


----------



## Pek (15 Ago 2021 às 22:30)




----------



## Pek (16 Ago 2021 às 13:22)

Pek disse:


> Possível registo de 47,4 °C em Montoro. Amanhã conheceremos o resultado final.



Confirmado. Montoro *47,4 °C*.


Imagens de hoje da estação


----------



## Mammatus (18 Ago 2021 às 00:36)

Uma bigorna toda janota avistada a sudeste do monte Etna.






https://www.weathersicily.it/ws-cam/


----------



## Pek (18 Ago 2021 às 08:27)

Após a onda de calor em três quartos da Península Ibérica... noites "frescas" .


----------



## hurricane (18 Ago 2021 às 11:12)

Ontem foi o 17 de Agosto mais frio desde que há registo em Bruxelas com 15.4C de máxima. E este Verao já é o mais húmido de sempre também. Este Verao tem sido mesmo miserável na Bélgica e arredores.


----------



## Pek (24 Ago 2021 às 21:48)

Complexo Convectivo de Mesoescala (CCM) agora:


----------



## João Pedro (24 Ago 2021 às 22:55)

Pek disse:


> Complexo Convectivo de Mesoescala (CCM) agora:







Noite animada do outro lado da fronteira...


----------



## Pek (25 Ago 2021 às 09:44)

Quase 35.000 raios nuvem-terra e nuvem-nuvem ontem:






É importante lembrar que descarga eléctrica e raio não são o mesmo. Um raio nuvem-terra pode gerar várias descargas (impactos em terra). Aproximadamente 70% dos raios geram mais de uma descarga eléctrica i 50% mais de dois.


----------



## Pek (25 Ago 2021 às 12:26)

Exemplos das províncias de Tarragona, Valência, Córdova, Albacete e Teruel


----------



## Pek (30 Ago 2021 às 09:13)

SCM nas ilhas Baleares agora:


----------



## Pek (30 Ago 2021 às 09:45)

Ontem em Benicasim (província de Castelló) *150 mm* em uma hora:





Hoje em Puerto de Sagunto (província de Valência) 228 mm em 4 horas:





O Mediterrâneo está a começar a entrar em acção...


----------



## Pek (30 Ago 2021 às 17:01)

"Repetição da jogada", la Vall d'Uixó (província de Castelló) agora:


P.S.:


----------



## Pek (30 Ago 2021 às 19:46)

Luisiana? Ida?...  Pico de intensidade da trovoada desta tarde em la Vall d'Uixó (província de Castelló):


----------



## Santofsky (30 Ago 2021 às 22:00)

Pek disse:


> Luisiana? Ida?...  Pico de intensidade da trovoada desta tarde em la Vall d'Uixó (província de Castelló):



Com esse cenário não há de facto Ida que resista.


----------



## Pek (31 Ago 2021 às 10:40)

Raios ontem: 55.233. Na "minha" ilha, o episódio quase passou desapercebido. Veremos nos próximos dias.


----------



## Pek (1 Set 2021 às 13:31)

Alcanar (província de Tarragona) *220 mm*, 78 mm em 30 minutos


----------



## Pek (1 Set 2021 às 13:37)

Mais de Alcanar:



  



Evacuação de pessoas do parque de campismo de Els Alfacs (província de Tarragona)


----------



## Pek (1 Set 2021 às 16:16)

Guadamur (província de Toledo)


----------



## Tyna (1 Set 2021 às 17:30)

Coitados


----------



## Pek (1 Set 2021 às 19:24)

Complexo Convectivo de Mesoescala (CCM) agora:


----------



## Pek (1 Set 2021 às 21:50)

Cobisa (Toledo) 



P.S.:


----------



## Pek (1 Set 2021 às 23:39)

Picassent (Valência): 25 mm em 5 minutos e 65 mm em 15 minutos!


----------



## Pek (2 Set 2021 às 08:55)

Segunda-feira: 55.233 raios







Terça-feira: 29.351 raios






Quarta-feira: 112.200 raios






Nuvem-terra ontem:


----------



## Pek (6 Set 2021 às 19:36)

Olvan, Olost e Puig-reig (província de Barcelona) hoje:


----------



## Mammatus (9 Set 2021 às 00:54)




----------



## Tyna (14 Set 2021 às 17:31)

Já viram isto


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2021 às 19:12)

OMG 





Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (21 Set 2021 às 18:02)

A "minha" ilha hoje. *86,8 mm* em 30 minutos () numa estação no centro da cidade de Ferreries




Estrada principal da ilha:




Na minha casa 67 mm em 1 hora, para um total de 95 mm em cerca de duas horas.

P.S.: Trebaluger, sul da ilha











Binimel.là, norte da ilha


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Set 2021 às 21:41)

Sempre impressionante o que se passa nas balneares ou na costa mediterrânea de Espanha.


----------



## Pek (23 Set 2021 às 11:12)

Lepe (província de Huelva) agora


----------



## trovoadas (23 Set 2021 às 11:34)

Algarve a escapar de fininho! Apesar de tudo temos sorte. O que se passou em Castro Marim/V.R.S António foi muito marginal pelo que não afectou grandes linhas de água ao contrário dessa zona de Huelva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2021 às 12:51)

trovoadas disse:


> Algarve a escapar de fininho! Apesar de tudo temos sorte. O que se passou em Castro Marim/V.R.S António foi muito marginal pelo que não afectou grandes linhas de água ao contrário dessa zona de Huelva.


Esta estação perto de Lepe regista cerca de 80 mm e 56 mm numa hora (9:10-10:10) https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ILEPE3

Cartaya leva 118 mm segundo a AEMET.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2021 às 13:13)

La lluvia provoca el caos en Huelva: inundaciones en Lepe, Ayamonte, Cartaya e Isla Cristina​








						La lluvia provoca el caos en Huelva: inundaciones en Lepe, Ayamonte, Cartaya e Isla Cristina
					

La Junta de Andalucía ha activado el nivel 1 del Plan de Emergencias tras las fuertes precipitaciones




					www.lavozdelsur.es


----------



## Pek (23 Set 2021 às 16:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta estação perto de Lepe regista cerca de 80 mm e 56 mm numa hora (9:10-10:10) https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ILEPE3
> 
> Cartaya leva 118 mm segundo a AEMET.


 
*32,8 mm* em 10 minutos


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2021 às 17:53)

Pek disse:


> *32,8 mm* em 10 minutos


Se fosse por cá, seria inédito, numa hora caíram 112.4 mm.


----------



## Pek (4 Out 2021 às 16:40)

Nevada significativa nos Pirenéus


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Out 2021 às 18:14)

Incrível festival nesta câmara em Itália:









						Live Cam Marina di Bibbona | SkylineWebcams
					

View over the beach of Marina di Bibbona Live cam




					www.skylinewebcams.com


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Out 2021 às 18:29)

Boas!

Já na Polónia a reportar... Para já nada de mais, hoje foi um dia quente por aqui, com as máximas perto dos 21 e mínima de 12, e com sol...
Mas a partir de 4a feira, a coisa anima com as minimas a caírem para os 3 ou 4... 

Enviado do meu SM-G996B através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2021 às 18:59)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Já na Polónia a reportar... Para já nada de mais, hoje foi um dia quente por aqui, com as máximas perto dos 21 e mínima de 12, e com sol...
> Mas a partir de 4a feira, a coisa anima com as minimas a caírem para os 3 ou 4...
> ...



Já experimentei um Inverno polaco, em 2011/2012!  Em Bialystok cheguei a estar com -26ºC, a temperatura mais baixa que já assisti.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Out 2021 às 20:29)

MSantos disse:


> Já experimentei um Inverno polaco, em 2011/2012!  Em Bialystok cheguei a estar com -26ºC, a temperatura mais baixa que já assisti.


A partir de Novembro já me mudo para o meu apartamento e já tenho local para a netatmo reportar as magníficas temperaturas que espero...  

Enviado do meu SM-G996B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (4 Out 2021 às 23:33)

907,4 mm, perto do recorde nacional italiano de precipitação em 24 horas (948,8 mm em 1970 em Bolzaneto, também na Ligúria). Período de retorno de 50 anos.


----------



## Thomar (4 Out 2021 às 23:46)

Pek disse:


> 907,4 mm, perto do recorde nacional italiano de precipitação em 24 horas (948,8 mm em 1970 em Bolzaneto, também na Ligúria). Período de retorno de 50 anos.


 Como é possível chover tanto em pouco tempo!!! 
Aqui, nem num ano chove isso, quanto mais em 24horas (também não queria).


----------



## Mammatus (5 Out 2021 às 00:10)

Pek disse:


> 907,4 mm, perto do recorde nacional italiano de precipitação em 24 horas (948,8 mm em 1970 em Bolzaneto, também na Ligúria). Período de retorno de 50 anos.



Um fenómeno semelhante ao da _gota fría_ no Levante Peninsular.


----------



## Pek (5 Out 2021 às 00:14)

Thomar disse:


> Como é possível chover tanto em pouco tempo!!!
> Aqui, nem num ano chove isso, quanto mais em 24horas (também não queria).



Deixo um caso em Valência ainda pior que já apareceu no fórum: mais de 1000 mm (1122 mm segundo algumas fontes) em 15 horas, com consequências catastróficas.





						Seguimento Europa 2015
					

Precioso Complejo Convectivo de Mesoescala :thumbsup:




					www.meteopt.com
				




P.S.: A razão para este tipo de dilúvio é quase sempre a presença de um SCM/CCM estático com alimentação principalmente marinha cálida, por vezes apoiado pela existência de relevos de realce adequados.


----------



## Pek (5 Out 2021 às 00:46)

Mammatus disse:


> Um fenómeno semelhante ao da _gota fría_ no Levante Peninsular.



Sim, o grupo clássico de regiões com uma recorrência regular deste tipo de episódios são a Comunidade Valenciana (provavelmente o núcleo torrencial do fenómeno), Catalunha, Herault e Ligúria. Em menor medida, algumas áreas das ilhas de Maiorca e Córsega.

Um artigo muito interessante (_A fúria do Outono mediterrânico_) que inclui também a folha oficial com os registos de precipitação de Outubro de 1982, com os famosos 1120 mm na estação da Casa del Barón.






						Estrellas y Borrascas
					

Estrellas y Borrascas es la página web de Vicente Aupí y el Observatorio de Torremocha del Jiloca sobre astronomía, astrofotografía, meteorología y divulgación científica



					www.estrellasyborrascas.com


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2021 às 18:51)

Thomar disse:


> Como é possível chover tanto em pouco tempo!!!
> Aqui, nem num ano chove isso, quanto mais em 24horas (também não queria).


Aqui, quase preciso juntar 3 anos hidrológicos para chover isso  Deve ser uma coisa absurda deve ter o efeito semelhante à abertura das comportas do Alqueva mas no céu. 

No sudeste de França, também foi jeitoso


*Itália*


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2021 às 21:44)

Thomar disse:


> Como é possível chover tanto em pouco tempo!!!
> Aqui, nem num ano chove isso, quanto mais em 24horas (também não queria).


Com o Mediterrâneo ali não há hipóteses, quando por cá vejo ruas e cidades inundadas em alguns locais com 15/20mm numa hora até me dá vontade de rir.


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2021 às 10:17)

Davidmpb disse:


> Com o Mediterrâneo ali não há hipóteses, quando por cá vejo ruas e cidades inundadas em alguns locais com 15/20mm numa hora até me dá vontade de rir.



Isso revela quão vulneráveis estamos a fenómenos de cheias rápidas. Ainda que valores de 1000mm num dia sejam, virtualmente impossíveis ou muito improváveis por cá, uma chuvada de 100mm num espaço de 4/5 horas numa zona urbana já é possível e seria uma grande desgraça... Provavelmente ainda se lembrarão das cheias em Albufeira há uns anos apenas com umas horas de chuva forte.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Out 2021 às 13:00)

Bom, a primeira mínima negativa está já prevista para a madrugada de Domingo para 2ª... Venham elas!


----------



## Thomar (9 Out 2021 às 13:27)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom, a primeira mínima negativa está já prevista para a madrugada de Domingo para 2ª... Venham elas!


 Onde??? Nas previsões automáticas do IPMA não encontrei nada.
Ah! É verdade, já me esquecia, vais para a Polónia, não é? Para onde mesmo?
(é só para vermos meteogramas e ficarmos cheios de inveja e sonharmos com temperaturas negativas e neve ás pazadas.)


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Out 2021 às 14:18)

Thomar disse:


> Onde??? Nas previsões automáticas do IPMA não encontrei nada.
> Ah! É verdade, já me esquecia, vais para a Polónia, não é? Para onde mesmo?
> (é só para vermos meteogramas e ficarmos cheios de inveja e sonharmos com temperaturas negativas e neve ás pazadas.)


Sim, estou em Varsóvia... Curiosamente, não consegui editar a localização no meu perfil... Onde é que faço isso? 

Enviado do meu SM-G996B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (9 Out 2021 às 15:22)

mr. phillip disse:


> Sim, estou em Varsóvia... *Curiosamente, não consegui editar a localização no meu perfil... Onde é que faço isso?*
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G996B através do Tapatalk



Andei a pesquisar...
Então é assim,
Estás ligado na tua conta?
Sim, aparece no topo do lado direito o teu nome, ai carregas no teu nome e selecionas detalhes da conta, e editas Local.

Quanto às temperaturas mínimas para Varsóvia, ainda não são muito baixas, olhando para os meteogramas dos _ensembles_ dos vários modelos/centros de previsão, ECWMF, GFS, ICON, não deverás atingir temperaturas negativas.


----------



## hurricane (9 Out 2021 às 18:41)

Aqui em Bruxelas já estao a prever minimas de 4 graus para a próxima madrugada.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Out 2021 às 08:37)

Thomar disse:


> Andei a pesquisar...
> Então é assim,
> Estás ligado na tua conta?
> Sim, aparece no topo do lado direito o teu nome, ai carregas no teu nome e selecionas detalhes da conta, e editas Local.
> ...


Obrigado, já consegui... 
Quanto às mínimas, a próxima madrugada será a mais fresca dos próximos dias, com a mínima prevista agora a ser de 0ºC.
Hoje tive mínima de 4.3ºC, bem acima dos 1º previstos.
Ao menos está sol, o que vai deixar de suceder na próxima semana.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2021 às 10:05)




----------



## Pek (12 Out 2021 às 12:50)

Província de Sória




-10,8 °C em Prado Veneiro (Leão). Rede NOROMET



É de esperar uma grande amplitude térmica diária


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2021 às 10:31)




----------



## Mammatus (16 Out 2021 às 19:46)




----------



## mr. phillip (21 Out 2021 às 05:17)

Bom dia. Tempo aborrecidíssimo por Varsóvia. Ontem a temperatura andou perto dos 20 graus. Céu quase sempre encoberto.
Nos próximos dias prevê-se uma temperatura mais fresca, mas mesmo assim, nada de mais.
Melhores dias virão. 

Enviado do meu SM-G996B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (22 Out 2021 às 12:43)

Acumulados num curto espaço de tempo:


----------



## Pek (23 Out 2021 às 18:32)

Limite entre as províncias de Burgos e Sória hoje


----------



## Pek (24 Out 2021 às 11:56)

Neste local existem três estações meteorológicas que em Janeiro deram mínimas entre -32 e -35 °C durante Filomena. A estação da imagem de Meteoclimatic registrou exactamente -33,6 °C.







P.S.: Duruelo e Regumiel também não falham hoje.


----------



## Santofsky (24 Out 2021 às 17:22)

Está prevista a formação de um super _medicane_ (furacão mediterrânico) para as próximas horas no extremo sul de Itália, com acumulados que segundo os principais modelos poderão superar largamente os 800 mm num curto espaço de tempo e até localmente os 1000 mm. 
Estamos a falar de números que por cá são médias anuais em muitos pontos do norte e centro e cerca de duas vezes as médias anuais em pontos do Alentejo e Algarve. 
Situação a acompanhar...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2021 às 18:22)

Em Catânia, na Sicília:


----------



## hurricane (27 Out 2021 às 17:13)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/oct/27/southern-italy-braced-for-rare-mediterranean-hurricane

Cheias impressionantes na Sicilia com um medicane no Mediterraneo.


----------



## Toby (27 Out 2021 às 17:33)

Chuva Sicile


----------



## Toby (28 Out 2021 às 20:45)

Apollo:


----------



## Toby (29 Out 2021 às 14:50)

Apollo Medicane (em francês)


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2021 às 12:34)

Maraña (1246 m, Leão) sempre fiel ao seu encontro com a neve.


----------



## Pek (3 Nov 2021 às 23:58)

Província de Navarra


----------



## Pek (4 Nov 2021 às 17:18)




----------



## Pek (5 Nov 2021 às 10:38)

Fuentes de Invierno (Astúrias)



La Raya (Astúrias)


----------



## Pek (6 Nov 2021 às 09:35)

Duruelo de la Sierra (província de Sória) agora. A nascente do Douro situa-se neste município.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Nov 2021 às 14:27)

Boa tarde a todos.
Adicionada assinatura com a Netatmo já instalada em Varsóvia, para poderem seguir.
As condições não são as ideais, mas as possíveis. Para já, as temperaturas estão em linha com as estações limítrofes.


----------



## Pek (7 Nov 2021 às 14:39)

Embora a borrasca Blas nomeada pela AEMET tenha feito uma tentativa, não se tornou finalmente em medicane.








Efeitos em Menorca. Ondas de 11 metros na bóia de Mahón.




80 mm no episódio na minha estação.


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2021 às 10:09)

As possibilidades de formação de um _medicane_ persistem nas Ilhas Baleares (especialmente perto da minha casa: sudeste de Minorca).







Os modelos também intuem a formação de um núcleo quente em níveis médios.


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2021 às 17:00)

Llucmaçanes esta tarde (vídeo da minha namorada):

Possibilidade de núcleo quente e simetria.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Nov 2021 às 19:48)

Boa noite a todos! Hoje foi o primeiro dia de tempo frio, aqui... Céu sempre encoberto, máxima de 6 graus, mas que foi obtida à meia noite... A máxima diurna foi de 2.5 graus, a mínima foi de 0.3... Neste momento, 1.3...

Enviado do meu SM-G996B através do Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (9 Nov 2021 às 21:12)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa noite a todos! Hoje foi o primeiro dia de tempo frio, aqui... Céu sempre encoberto, máxima de 6 graus, mas que foi obtida à meia noite... A máxima diurna foi de 2.5 graus, a mínima foi de 0.3... Neste momento, 1.3...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G996B através do Tapatalk



Está a chegar o Inverno por aí. Pelas previsoes vem lá bastante frio. A noite passada nalgumas zonas da Bélgica já atingiu graus negativos. Aqui esta noite estao a prever 1C.


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2021 às 22:12)

Sem comentários...


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Nov 2021 às 22:38)

Pek disse:


> Sem comentários...


 Como está a AEMET a acompanhar a situação?


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2021 às 23:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Como está a AEMET a acompanhar a situação?



De momento, apenas por meio de modelos numéricos. Se nada mudar, é provável que lançem uma nota informativa nas próximas horas.

















Situação potencialmente muito severa.


----------



## Pek (10 Nov 2021 às 11:45)

O vórtice ciclónico começa a formar-se. A sua evolução determinará se salta ou não para a _medicane_.


----------



## Pek (11 Nov 2021 às 09:23)

As amostras subtropicais já estão presentes em Blas. Convectividade perto do centro, simetria incipiente e tentativa de formação de um olho agora:


----------



## Pek (11 Nov 2021 às 11:46)

Maiorca


----------



## Pek (11 Nov 2021 às 13:07)




----------



## Pek (11 Nov 2021 às 13:24)

O ciclone está assumindo cada vez mais características tropicais. Intensificação apreciável em Blas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Nov 2021 às 16:30)

Pek disse:


> O ciclone está assumindo cada vez mais características tropicais. Intensificação apreciável em Blas.



Qual é a temperatura da água do mar ao largo das Baleares??


----------



## Pek (11 Nov 2021 às 18:17)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Qual é a temperatura da água do mar ao largo das Baleares??



Um intervalo de 21 ºC a 22,5 ºC, dependendo da área.


Resumo de hoje


----------



## Pek (11 Nov 2021 às 18:44)

Olho formado em frente de Palma de Maiorca. Transição concluída. Blas é um _medicane _(_medicán_ em espanhol).


----------



## Pek (11 Nov 2021 às 21:16)




----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Nov 2021 às 10:16)

Pek disse:


> Um intervalo de 21 ºC a 22,5 ºC, dependendo da área.



@Pek, mais uma pergunta: são normais ou, de acordo com a tua opinião, verifica-se o aumento da temperatura da água do Mar Mediterrâneo (pelo menos na tua zona)?

Creio que esses Medicanes começam a ter características muito peculiares. Como referiste ontem, com semelhanças aos sistemas tropicais, mas criados com sinergias parecidas ao Alex em 2016.


----------



## Pek (12 Nov 2021 às 14:45)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Pek, mais uma pergunta: são normais ou, de acordo com a tua opinião, verifica-se o aumento da temperatura da água do Mar Mediterrâneo (pelo menos na tua zona)?



Sim, muito claramente. As águas do Mediterrâneo Ocidental têm aquecido e aumentado em salinidade desde os anos 90 a todos os níveis de profundidade. A taxa é ligeiramente superior a 2°C a cada 100 anos, embora tenha acelerado recentemente (2,7-2,8 ºC no caso das Baleares).








Estudo recente: https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fmars.2021.640535/full



Visão global de acordo com as medições do CEAM (_Centro de Estudios Ambientales del Mediterráneo_) de Valência. Nota: SST = _sea surface temperature._




















Variação da última semana. O efeito de Blas e o desenvolvimento do _medicán_ são bem visíveis.








Dias Miguel disse:


> Creio que esses Medicanes começam a ter características muito peculiares. Como referiste ontem, com semelhanças aos sistemas tropicais, mas criados com sinergias parecidas ao Alex em 2016.



Assim é, como o caso de Wanda este ano.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Nov 2021 às 16:10)

Pek disse:


> Sim, muito claramente. As águas do Mediterrâneo Ocidental têm aquecido e aumentado em salinidade desde os anos 90 a todos os níveis de profundidade. A taxa é ligeiramente superior a 2°C a cada 100 anos, embora tenha acelerado recentemente (2,7-2,8 ºC no caso das Baleares).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado @Pek, estás sempre na crista da onda 

Estive a consultar o ECMWF e parece-me que terás bastante instabilidade até à próxima quarta-feira, com precipitações bastante significativas. Espero que tudo corra pelo melhor e não haja problemas de maior.


----------



## Pek (13 Nov 2021 às 11:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Obrigado @Pek, estás sempre na crista da onda
> 
> Estive a consultar o ECMWF e parece-me que terás bastante instabilidade até à próxima quarta-feira, com precipitações bastante significativas. Espero que tudo corra pelo melhor e não haja problemas de maior.


Muito obrigado! 

Sim, até agora tem sido um mês de Novembro muito instável na região e irá prolongar-se nos próximos dias. Neste momento temos sol em Menorca, mas muito perto do sudeste da ilha...










De momento, não desenvolve estruturas convectivas fortes, mas o "esqueleto" do _medicán_ Blas ainda está lá...


----------



## Iceberg (13 Nov 2021 às 18:17)

Pek always on fire, from Menorca. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2021 às 15:08)

Segundo a Reuters, o que se tem passado no Mediterrâneo resume-se a isto. Tornados e trombas são diminuídos para um termo mais abrangente, "whirlwinds", mas que mediaticamente não tem, claro, o mesmo impacto.








						Whirlwind kills man as flash floods hit Sicily
					

A whirlwind killed a man in southern Sicily and damaged properties on Wednesday, while heavy rains flooded streets and forced authorities to shut schools.




					www.reuters.com
				




Talvez alguns destes vídeos precisem de confirmação, mas aqui ficam:








Imagens fantásticas neste vídeo:




__





						Video MeteoWeb | Video MeteoWeb
					

Video di: Previsioni Meteo, Notizie di Scienza, Astronomia, Terremoti, Vulcani e Tecnologia




					www.meteoweb.eu
				












						Tornado na Sicília faz pelo menos dois mortos e 9 feridos
					






					www.noticiasaominuto.com


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Nov 2021 às 12:51)

Boas. Parece que as primeiras neves podem chegar para a semana... Quando eu vou estar em Portugal...... É aproveitar a temperatura de hoje, que tão cedo não deve voltar. Estão 12.5.

Enviado do meu SM-G996B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (22 Nov 2021 às 20:59)

Cidade de Segóvia agora


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2021 às 00:48)

Cidade de Salamanca


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2021 às 13:44)

Cidade de Segóvia hoje:


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2021 às 14:01)

Entretanto, no Mediterrâneo, especificamente na província de Tarragona, 200 mm e fortes trovoadas:




P.S.1: Tornados





P.S.2: Aeroporto de Barcelona


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2021 às 22:07)

Em vídeo



Tarragona


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2021 às 13:19)

O temporal de neve continua.

Vallter 2000 (província de Girona)



Cidade de Palência





La Raya (província de Astúrias)




P.S.: Cidade de Valladolid


----------



## hurricane (24 Nov 2021 às 14:00)

Pek disse:


> O temporal de neve continua.
> 
> Vallter 2000 (província de Girona)
> 
> ...



Incrível! O interior Espanhol é excelente para a neve.


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2021 às 17:09)

Inundações nas Astúrias





Cidade de Burgos




Na província de Burgos, em altitude, as perspectivas são severas. Imagem de ontem.



P.S.: Covadonga (Astúrias)


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2021 às 11:05)

Serra de Tramuntana (Maiorca) hoje


----------



## hurricane (25 Nov 2021 às 11:32)

Aqui em Bruxelas está previsto a primeira queda de neve para este fim de semana. Vamos ver. Em todo o caso, as Ardennes ja deverao levar com um belo manto.


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2021 às 16:10)

La Raya (Astúrias) hoje


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2021 às 20:38)

Província de Sória




P.S.: Reprodução directa do vídeo


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2021 às 08:55)

Maraña (1246 m, província de Leão) na sua linha.


----------



## Cadito (26 Nov 2021 às 10:05)

Pek disse:


> Maraña (1246 m, província de Leão) na sua linha.
> 
> Ver anexo 663


Não falha! E para amanhã espera-se cerca de 100 cm de neve na região.


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2021 às 11:02)

Transumância entre a _Sierra de Albarracín_ (comarca onde se situa a nascente do rio Tejo, província de Teruel) e a Andaluzia nos dias que correm. Costumes ibéricos ancestrais.




P.S.: Outro vídeo do mesmo com mais informações e algumas novas imagens. Programa _Esta es mi tierra _do canal regional _Aragón Tv _ontem.


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2021 às 12:05)

A queda de neve intensifica-se em Maraña







Neve também em muitas cidades da metade norte ibérica. Exemplo:


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2021 às 16:52)

Actualização







Está a nevar mesmo em cidades do terço sul ibérico como Albacete.


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2021 às 19:32)

Imagens das províncias de Cantábria, Sória, Teruel e Navarra.


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2021 às 23:48)

Ronda de capitais de província agora:

- Leão



- Pamplona



- Vitoria


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2021 às 23:53)

Anomalias incríveis na Lapónia agora para o mês:






Atenção a Nikkaluokta, estação recordista sueca, já com *-34,5ºC*

Falamos de anomalias que em alguns sitios passam os 20 graus. Mapa de temperatura mínima normal para Novembro:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Nov 2021 às 01:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Falamos de anomalias que em alguns sitios passam os 20 graus. Mapa de temperatura mínima normal para Novembro:


Não deixa de ser interessante que o sul da Suécia tenha uma média de temperaturas mínimas para novembro superior à de muitos lugares do Interior, e sobretudo do Nordeste Transmontano. Miranda do Douro, por exemplo, tem uma média das mínimas de 3,1ºC para novembro, e mesmo Bragança tem uma média de 3,6ºC, o que por si só diz muito das médias em zonas à volta...


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2021 às 07:59)

Actualização da situação em Maraña (província de Leão).


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2021 às 11:29)

O temporal de neve continua na metade norte da Península Ibérica


Fuente Dé (província de Cantábria)




Valdezcaray (província da Rioja)



Castillonuevo (província de Navarra)



Duruelo (província de Sória)



Cidade de Pamplona



E a evolução de hoje em Maraña


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2021 às 13:19)

Lakidain (*660 m*, província de Navarra), 50 cm aproximadamente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2021 às 14:19)

No jogo de Futebol entre Man.City-West-Ham...é que neva bem .


----------



## hurricane (28 Nov 2021 às 16:20)

Tenho que me mudar para o interior norte de Espanha estou a ver. Aqui em Bruxelas é sempre a mesma coisa. Previsoes e chega a hora e nada. Só nas Ardennes no Sul é que neva.


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2021 às 18:11)

Maraña anteontem vs hoje







Evolução de hoje








Fuente Dé (Cantábria). Já com elevação da cota avançando desde o oeste. Degelo.



Cidade de Pamplona (450 m): 11-16 cm dependendo da área


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2021 às 22:42)

Cidade de Pamplona. A queda de neve continua e a camada acumulada já tem pouco mais de 20 cm de espessura.



Duruelo (Sória) hoje, com essa aparência característica da transição taiga-estepe. Não é por nada que vários filmes inspirados na Rússia foram rodados na área.


----------



## Pek (30 Nov 2021 às 08:35)

Foi assim que algumas áreas da província de Navarra amanheceram ontem

Lakidain (*670 m*)



Aintzioa (960 m)



Abaurrea Alta, já a pouco mais de 1000 m



Degelo significativo no Cantábrico e cheias graves com, pelo menos, uma fatalidade


----------



## hurricane (2 Dez 2021 às 08:49)

Está finalmente a never intensamente aqui em Bruxelas! Flocos muito grandes. Mas infelizmente nao está a acumalar porque a temperatura está ligeiramente positiva, principalmente no centro da cidade. Nos arredores há mais acumulacao.

Edit: Mais uma valente nevao e agora com acumulacao! Que maravilha!


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2021 às 10:48)

Maraña regressa à briga...


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2021 às 12:08)

Maciço do _Cornión_ desde o centro das Astúrias anteontem. Boa camada de neve.














P.S.: Este era o aspecto da área, neste caso o maciço dos _Urrieles_, um pouco mais a leste do que as montanhas do _Cornión_, a 6 de Novembro. Boa evolução nivosa.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2021 às 18:06)

Pek disse:


> Maciço do _Cornión_ desde o centro das Astúrias anteontem. Boa camada de neve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnífico. Que saudades de andar por aí!


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2021 às 21:05)

Resumo de Novembro na minha estação:











Os destaques têm sido os 22 dias de precipitação (muitos deles com trovoada) e os 280 mm recolhidos num local sem qualquer retenção ou ajuda do relevo. 

Nota importante: a minha estação (1,8 m) encontra-se num local muito mau para a medição do vento, altamente protegido por florestas de zambujeiros. Quanto ao resto, estou muito satisfeito com a estação. Até agora, tem provado ser muito fiável.


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Dez 2021 às 23:14)

Entretanto, na Suécia...


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Dez 2021 às 08:29)

Bom dia a todos.
Por Varsóvia, o tempo anda fresco, e vai arrefecer bem nos próximos dois dias, com a mínima a bater nos -10°C.
Nevou na semana passada, especialmente no Sábado, e a neve ainda anda pelos telhados e locais não pisados.
De momento, céu encoberto e -3°C. 


Enviado do meu SM-G996B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Beric D (8 Dez 2021 às 11:07)

Bom dia a todos!
Alguém me sabe dizer se há neve na Sanabria e na serra de Guadarrama, perto das autoestradas? Ou melhor, se há algum site onde tenha um mapa actualizado de acumulação de neve?
Possivelmente será uma pergunta de alguém que percebe pouco do assunto, mas como vou fazer uma viagem neste fim de semana e passar por esses 2 sítios, gostava de fazer um desviozito para umas fotos


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Dez 2021 às 20:59)

Boa noite.
Ao contrário das previsões, a temperatura ficou relativamente longe dos 10 negativos.
A mínima foi de - 7.4°C.
Nos próximos dias mantém-se o frio, mas menos intenso e é provável a ocorrência de aguaceiros de neve fraca.

De momento, céu pouco nublado e - 4.2°C. 

Enviado do meu SM-G996B através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2021 às 21:51)

Beric D disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> Alguém me sabe dizer se há neve na Sanabria e na serra de Guadarrama, perto das autoestradas? Ou melhor, se há algum site onde tenha um mapa actualizado de acumulação de neve?
> Possivelmente será uma pergunta de alguém que percebe pouco do assunto, mas como vou fazer uma viagem neste fim de semana e passar por esses 2 sítios, gostava de fazer um desviozito para umas fotos


Existe sim, e deverá acumular bastante até ao fim-de-semana nas duas serras:


----------



## hurricane (10 Dez 2021 às 12:07)

Está novamente a nevar bem aqui em Bruxelas. Mas como é habitual nao acumula no centro da cidade. Nos arredores ja vejo Webcams com acumulacao. A temperatura ronda 1C. A ver se baixa um bocadinho mais para poder acumular.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2021 às 15:13)

Espectacular tromba de água ao largo de Ostia, ontem dia 9 em Itália, com vistas também a partir do aeroporto de Fiumicino (Roma):


Embora ainda não tenha conseguido precisar a hora, alguma destas células das linhas de instabilidade pós-frontais terá sido a responsável:


----------



## hurricane (10 Dez 2021 às 16:41)

hurricane disse:


> Está novamente a nevar bem aqui em Bruxelas. Mas como é habitual nao acumula no centro da cidade. Nos arredores ja vejo Webcams com acumulacao. A temperatura ronda 1C. A ver se baixa um bocadinho mais para poder acumular.



Volta a nevar agora com intensidade e já se ve acumulacao nos carros.


----------



## Toby (10 Dez 2021 às 18:18)

Amanhã de manhã, o primeiro passeio de trenó para as crianças?


----------



## hurricane (10 Dez 2021 às 19:36)

Toby disse:


> Amanhã de manhã, o primeiro passeio de trenó para as crianças?



Talvez mas as previsoes apontam para uma subida durante a noite. Em todo o caso, foi belissima queda de neve. Quando sai do trabalho as 18h, estava a cair com intensidade e havia acumulacao nas superficies.


----------



## Mammatus (12 Dez 2021 às 22:05)




----------



## Pek (13 Dez 2021 às 19:25)

Imagens da impressionante nevada nos Pirenéus nos últimos dias:

- Vale de Aran






























- Panticosa. Estação da AEMET


















Inundações graves em Navarra e em todo o vale do Ebro. Várias mortes.




Névoas persistentes, neve e zonas de inundação



Saragoça agora


----------



## PapoilaVerde (13 Dez 2021 às 21:44)

Como é possível e Espanha viver dessa maneira e cá nada?


----------



## Pek (13 Dez 2021 às 22:31)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Como é possível e Espanha viver dessa maneira e cá nada?



Este é o caso. De facto, há partes de Espanha que ainda nem sequer ouviram falar deste episódio. Em particular, áreas na metade sul e no sudoeste. Ibéria, o continente em miniatura... Territórios tão "próximos" e mundos meteorológicos tão diferentes...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2021 às 23:11)

Tempestade no norte de Espanha faz dois mortos e causa perda de colheitas​








						Tempestade no norte de Espanha faz dois mortos e causa perda de colheitas
					

Duas pessoas morreram desde sexta-feira e mais de 50 tiveram de ser retiradas hoje no norte de Espanha devido a inundações de nível recorde, na sequência de fortes ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Dez 2021 às 18:27)

Boa noite a todos. 
Em Varsóvia, hoje, aconteceu algo muito raro... Vi o sol e o céu azul! 
Mas com frio... Mínima de - 6.6°C, máxima de - 0.2°C.
De momento, céu pouco nublado, - 3.6°C, e nos próximos dias virá a neve para um Natal que se espera branco... 

Enviado do meu SM-G996B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Santofsky (22 Dez 2021 às 00:25)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> Em Varsóvia, hoje, aconteceu algo muito raro... Vi o sol e o céu azul!
> Mas com frio... Mínima de - 6.6°C, máxima de - 0.2°C.
> De momento, céu pouco nublado, - 3.6°C, e nos próximos dias virá a neve para um Natal que se espera branco...
> ...



Se a inveja matasse...


----------



## LMMS (22 Dez 2021 às 13:27)

Agora mesmo, grande trovoada e precipitação na zona de Sevilha, esta passou-nos ao lado!

Ainda o dia vai a meio e já uma estação regista 85 m/m!


----------



## efcm (22 Dez 2021 às 13:37)

LMMS disse:


> Agora mesmo, grande trovoada e precipitação na zona de Sevilha, esta passou-nos ao lado!
> 
> Ainda o dia vai a meio e já uma estação regista 85 m/m!
> 
> Ver anexo 778


Essa zona tem um íman que agarra a chuva toda.


----------



## LMMS (27 Dez 2021 às 00:02)

Tmsf disse:


> Temos aviso amarelo para os distritos do norte por chuva e trovada das 21h às 03h mas no radar por agora tirando umas chuvas não se vê nada de especial. Virá atrasada?


Ela está a cair mais a norte na Galiza, mas já se nota alguns ecos perto dos 40Dbz no Minho!


----------



## Toby (29 Dez 2021 às 20:13)

Hoje mini/maxi:


----------



## Mammatus (30 Dez 2021 às 22:39)




----------



## hurricane (31 Dez 2021 às 14:00)

Aqui na Bélgica já se atingiu a temperatura mais alta para um 30 de Dezembro.


----------



## hurricane (1 Jan 2022 às 19:53)

O primeiro de janeiro mais quente desde que há registos na Bélgica. Valente! Aquencimento global imparável.


----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2022 às 12:38)

Cidade de Leão agora


----------

